# Tell me about something good that happened today!



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 14, 2021)

Something good happen today? Feel free to share! I love it when good things happen to people~.

For me, I spent the day with my sister and my baby niece, I bought a beautiful wooden box and a Brita pitcher (with two new filters included) at the thrift store, and the honemade soup that I was planning to cook today is simply delicious!


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 14, 2021)

I have a box of baby raccoons I will take care of until they can be handed over to a rehab facility


----------



## Erix (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m working on school work, which hurts my soul, but I’m just that much closer to getting some free time for myself right?

heh, right?? I’ll be done soon...

...

TuT


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 14, 2021)

I got chinese food mmmmm


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 14, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I got chinese food mmmmm


Me too! Had it for lunch with my sister and niece


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 14, 2021)

my bf did the washing up


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 15, 2021)

I had a good dinner and my copy of Sonic Mania was delivered to my door


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 15, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> I have a box of baby raccoons I will take care of until they can be handed over to a rehab facility


You are awesome.

***

I had a good session with my psychiatrist and went for a long walk afterwards with my SLR camera. I walked by the sea and took artistic photographs of the scenery.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm alive for another day!

It's perhaps one of the things that I tend to overlook... UwU


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 15, 2021)

Went to the library, like I do pretty much every day. Hey, it’s one of my favourite places _ever, _and it never gets old to me. So I’m not complainin’!


----------



## Erix (Apr 15, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> Went to the library, like I do pretty much every day. Hey, it’s one of my favourite places _ever, _and it never gets old to me. So I’m not complainin’!


Mannn lucky! Im pretty sure my local library is still closed due to covid ;-;


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 15, 2021)

I should go to the library to get some books or some movies, since they rent DVDs there too


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 16, 2021)

Had a good conversation with my NAMI worker, got a new sink stopper and ate pizza for lunch


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 16, 2021)

A family member was kind enough to take care of one of my errands today, so I could spend more time relaxing.


----------



## FoxWithAName (Apr 16, 2021)

After 5 Years of not playing my guitar, I just picked it up and played. I don't know why, but it was nice


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 16, 2021)

My girlfriend made me a candlelight dinner last night as a surprise


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 16, 2021)

Worked 2 and a half hours overtime today at work, got a free ride by my coworker AND a free pizza. =w=


----------



## Erix (Apr 16, 2021)

I just woke up, and i remembered I finished a lot of my homework the previous day so I’m mostly free today! Score!


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 16, 2021)

Erix said:


> I just woke up, and i remembered I finished a lot of my homework the previous day so I’m mostly free today! Score!


I remember the days where I managed to get it all done before going home. But my parents were lame and wouldn't let me do anything anyway. )8<


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 16, 2021)

I have an abandoned baby raccoon that we will be taking care of for a day of two before handing over to the wildlife rehab center


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 17, 2021)

I've been using the sad vent thread a bunch recently so here's something gucci:

So I've been using Amino for like, a Month now. I've got a bunch of commissions through it's virtual currency, as it lets me actually pay artists without outing myself as a furry to my parents, who have been keeping an eye on my finances since I moved to university, so I don't bankrupt myself buying shit like the son of a family friend did.

ANYWAY

So I've also been chatting on Amino a bunch and today, between troll raids (One guy just kept spamming photos of guns) we got talking about Lemurs. If you follow me on the main site you'll know I've been wanting either an Indri or Red Ruffed Lemur sona for a while, but have struggled to come up with an idea that worked.

But this one artist, this one actual legend DMed me and is taking my ideas and making them into a ref! FOR FREE! He then gave me all his AC (Roughly equal to 3p but shhhhh) because apparently he's unaware of how it works - I did warn him though that I will be showering him in tips lmao.

So I kinda had a eureka moment during this convo and this LEEM is gonna be based around the aesthetic of David Bowie's nonbinary persona, Ziggy Stardust. I've characterised them as loud, dramatic and theatrical. I can't wait to see the ref of them


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 17, 2021)

My videogames are being delivered today! I also woke up earlier than usual.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 17, 2021)

My games were delivered and were not stolen!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 17, 2021)

The ospreys have come back, and there were five of them flying around at my work, peeping away.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 17, 2021)

A commission I asked for came in!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 17, 2021)

I had Taco Bell, and also my Doritos Loco taco didn't even fall apart. ^^


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 17, 2021)

Plus the artist Princelyy from FA drew my commission today


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 18, 2021)

an ignorant idiot tried to shame me and made such an ill-informed argument that all of their own fans that were watching lost interest in their idol and left.

i didn't even have to say anything.

it was like watching a fireworks display.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 18, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> an ignorant idiot tried to shame me and made such an ill-informed argument that all of their own fans that were watching lost interest in their idol and left.
> 
> i didn't even have to say anything.
> 
> it was like watching a fireworks display.



Must have been pretty satisfying to see!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 19, 2021)

Confirmed where I'm moving in June, after they kick me out of uni accommodation. I'm moving in with a gay couple 20 minutes southeast. They're so nice, and the house is perfect. And it's cheap as fuck. And they said they're gonna buy me a bookcase as a moving in gift! <3


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 20, 2021)

My stylus just arrived two days early :0 time to do funky arts


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2021)

Paycheck time! =w=

Aaaaand half of it already went into investments. =3=


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 20, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> My stylus just arrived two days early :0 time to do funky arts


Took me a while but I figured out how to use it properly!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 20, 2021)

I made a new friend today.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 21, 2021)

my friend Bea got the segment involving her character in a fan game finish


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 22, 2021)

Got this commission back :0

By Demiebow Skiema on Amino/ DA / Youtube


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 22, 2021)

My new dress was delivered in the mail. I opened the package, and lo & behold it has POCKETS!!!!!


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 22, 2021)

I saw a family of roe deer walking through the woods.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 22, 2021)

(Boring story alert lol)

After I bought my farm I noticed there was a piece of hay-making equipment tucked away on a tree line. A big tree had fallen over it and it clearly hadn't been used for a while. This piece of equipment can be potentially expensive to buy even used, so I figured what the heck, might as well see if it still works. I own it, regardless. Last fall/early winter, I cleared off some of the branches and tried to pull it into the shed, but it was too far buried in the frozen mud. It wouldn't budge.

My dad's advice was "It's probably back there for a reason" but I wanted to see if it was still salvageable.

Today, for fun, I grabbed a big crowbar and decided to see if I could get the main drive shaft to turn at all. That would tell me if the machine was jammed or something. I really pulled on it, and wouldn't you know, I broke through the rust and got the working parts of the machine to move!

It still needs a lot of work and I haven't tried pulling it out of the mud again yet, but it's good news that it might just be worth my time in fixing up and saving a ton of money.


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

I have a super fun dnd session waiting for me after work!


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 23, 2021)

Felt loved by what may have been an unpretensious remark and am still dizzy with the amount of yes, but I'll survive~


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 23, 2021)

My movies came in today just in time for me to not miss my apointment! The movies are "Wayne's World" and "Dumb & Dumber". Plus I just got a fancy new journal with a pen holder and a magnet lock/clasp.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 24, 2021)

My chickens got moved into a larger brooder and seem a lot happier now. They'll be out in the coop in about a month.


----------



## Erix (Apr 25, 2021)

Was sort of worried that I’d have to carry during this lab assignment with my new group, as I usually tend to do most of the work as I’ve seen in previous instances, but I got paired up with 2 nice people who contributed a lot! We got a ton of progress done that I couldn’t have done by myself, and I’m just really happy with this group! <3


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 25, 2021)

The meatballs that I just made from scratch are delicious!!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 25, 2021)

Finally finished my assignment on literary movements!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 25, 2021)

Curry went awry due to a confusion between coconut milk and cream of coconut, but everyone loved it just the same.


----------



## Kyrick (Apr 26, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Something good happen today? Feel free to share! I love it when good things happen to people~.
> 
> For me, I spent the day with my sister and my baby niece, I bought a beautiful wooden box and a Brita pitcher (with two new filters included) at the thrift store, and the honemade soup that I was planning to cook today is simply delicious!


My first ever bass guitar arrived. I played it for a good 5 hours setting it up and just getting to know it's behaviors. I would have played even longer if I didn't have work


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 26, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Curry went awry due to a confusion between coconut milk and cream of coconut, but everyone loved it just the same.


I use Coconut Cream in my curries all the time. So far no complaints


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 26, 2021)

I finally got prescribed an allergy med to help my bad symptoms get better.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 26, 2021)

I made a Red Ruffed Lemur OC with help from @Alys_0_0 and a guy on Amino, @_.Prickly_pears._!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 28, 2021)

I got a medication switched from one that causes weight gain to a dissolvable version of it that has no weight gain side effects. The new one actually has studies where people on it lost weight. I may not be obese, but the med I was on made me ravenously hungry 24/7. Now I don't have to worry about it!♡


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 28, 2021)

A customer came to my work with an *adorable* Sheltie puppy.


----------



## Erix (Apr 30, 2021)

Just got in touch with an old friend by accident xd My clumsy self accidentally called them on Instagram without even thinking, and I ended it quickly, but then we just started chatting for a while. I loved it <3


----------



## лОРИк (Apr 30, 2021)

nothing


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 30, 2021)

Replaced my broken phone. And I bought some cute shoes and clothes for a really low price! And, despite my agoraphobia, I went for a walk and bought a cup of coffee. ♡


----------



## Mambi (Apr 30, 2021)

Work confirmed that despite a possible "could go either way" situation that I *do* have tomorrow off completely to celebrate Beltaine!!!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 30, 2021)

My new exercise bike will be here tomorrow~


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 30, 2021)

Got to baby opossums I rescued from the street. Huddled up and eating banana and yogurt now


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 30, 2021)

My tier-2 interview with Intel went outstandingly well.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 1, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I got a medication switched from one that causes weight gain to a dissolvable version of it that has no weight gain side effects. The new one actually has studies where people on it lost weight. I may not be obese, but the med I was on made me ravenously hungry 24/7. Now I don't have to worry about it!♡


had the same problem with anti-depressants years ago


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 1, 2021)

Got commissioned for the first time today :0

I'm drawing a Wolf with an RPG atm!


----------



## TemetNosce88 (May 1, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Got commissioned for the first time today :0


Congrats! Getting your first commission is really exciting and I hope it goes well!

My good thing happened yesterday, but my second batch of apple trees arrived and they look better than the first batch. Downside is I have another 8 trees to plant this weekend lol.


----------



## just.chillin (May 1, 2021)

Today's Beltaine and Asian heritage month


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 1, 2021)

I stayed in my workplace's parking lot after hours just to watch an osprey eat a fish.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 1, 2021)

I put together my new exercise bike all by myself


----------



## FoxWithAName (May 2, 2021)

Was yesterday... so technically cheating but now i feel very freed as of now. I met my best friends yesterday and talked with them about my mental health, they offered help and an open ear, what helped me a lot they motivated me to getting professional help. I told them about the furry thing ^^. And we talked about a thing big thing that stuck on me for a very large portion of my life now. That I really did not understand until it made click a few weeks ago... Me not hetero me bi.


----------



## Saokymo (May 2, 2021)

I got to attend a drag show last night & visit with friends I hadn’t seen in nearly a year. It was amazing!

And my kiddo got to attend a birthday party sleepover with his favorite cousin, who he hasn’t seen in nearly a year. Everyone had a really good time. We’re all hoping the pandemic curve continues to flatten and we can start getting back to a more normal mode of existence.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> I got to attend a drag show last night & visit with friends I hadn’t seen in nearly a year. It was amazing!
> 
> And my kiddo got to attend a birthday party sleepover with his favorite cousin, who he hasn’t seen in nearly a year. Everyone had a really good time. We’re all hoping the pandemic curve continues to flatten and we can start getting back to a more normal mode of existence.


I used to go to drag shows. They're so much fun


----------



## Mambi (May 2, 2021)

Technically not "today", but last night's Beltaine celebrations and furry dance party went awesomely!!!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 2, 2021)

The side effects from my second vaccine are starting to go away, so I'm feeling much better currently. Getting back to my usual self soon.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)

Did a good amount of exercise and broke into a mild sweat. Hopefully I'll sweat more tomorrow


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 2, 2021)

I put a new stock on my 1942 91/30, and it is bitchin' sweet. Can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)

Bought a scale so I can document my weight loss progress


----------



## Erix (May 2, 2021)

Found a ton of new songs I vibe with. Don’t you just love getting your hands on some fresh new tunes and putting that shit on repeat? You love to see it~

well in this case, you love to *hear* it <3


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)

Erix said:


> Found a ton of new songs I vibe with. Don’t you just love getting your hands on some fresh new tunes and putting that shit on repeat? You love to see it~
> 
> well in this case, you love to *hear* it <3


I also found a new song the other day while listening to the radio. This one station has a lunch hour where they play 90's and early 00's rock music, and that's how I found it


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)

Weighed myself. I lost 9 lbs!!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Weighed myself. I lost 9 lbs!!


Overall, I've lost 25 lbs since last November


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 2, 2021)

Went birding this morning...
(Wait, I'm not done)
...and was about 3 feet away from a northern mockingbird that imitated a bluejay, then a chickadee, then a red-winged blackbird and then, not making this up, it quacked like a duck before flying away.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 3, 2021)

Uber Eats just gave me a $4.50 credit randomly


----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2021)

Will be driving forklifts for an entire month. If I had a tail I would wag it all day. =w=

DIBS ON THE COUNTERBALANCE FORKLIFT!


----------



## Raever (May 3, 2021)

Watched the Kung Fu Panda Trilogy with my brother figure. That was pretty chill.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 3, 2021)

Morning air was fresh, crisp and cool during my walk to the post office


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 3, 2021)

I figured out how to adjust the resistance level on my new exercise bike. Actually broke a sweat


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Morning air was fresh, crisp and cool during my walk to the post office


That actually reminds me that I walked to my post office today as well! When I was heading back to my house after dropping some packages, a neighbors dog was outside their owners house and they ran up to me and I think kept wanting to play with me. The owner saw this and kept calling for their dog to come back (which she didn’t xd) so I had to walk her over to her owner. I found her really sweet <3 really lightened up my morning!


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 4, 2021)

Nothing good, but nothing bad.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 4, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Nothing good, but nothing bad.


At least nothing bad happened, that's actually one good thing. =)


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 4, 2021)

My diet and exercise plan is starting to work. I have more engery, I feel better and more alert, and I'm sleeping well


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 5, 2021)

got a ot of work done on renovating the house where i'm staying.

it was fun even.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 5, 2021)

Hung out with my sister and niece. Made them a chicken dinner that was very delicious!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 5, 2021)

My niece is starting to get used to me. She even hugged me twice! She's almost 1 year and 4 months (16 months) old!


----------



## Whimsycal (May 5, 2021)

Got a lovely comm and got out of work early!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 6, 2021)

My new necklace came in the mail today


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 6, 2021)

I ordered a seat cushion for my stationary bike and it's coming today!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 6, 2021)

My package arrived!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 6, 2021)

My new cushion is super comfy. Makes using my exercise bike easier.


----------



## Whimsycal (May 6, 2021)

The first kickstarter I ever backed seems to be alive xD so far it seems I didnt get scammed!


----------



## Erix (May 6, 2021)

Reading people’s post on here about good things that happened to them makes me happy~

I like being happy c:


----------



## FoxWithAName (May 6, 2021)

I visited a tea store today, it was small and they had all kinds of tea, tea related accessories and other really cool stuff, like spices and homemade liqueurs. They were set in an apartment in the ground floor, it was very nice although very clumsy and I constantly feared tripping over something. The smells were awesome and the owner was really nice. I bought really good tea and also got a few samples.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 7, 2021)

So a few days ago I started a post series on Amino detailing some weird and wonderful species that people could use as OCs, rather than the standard 10 or so you see (I. E. Wolves, Red Foxes, Dragons, Housecats, Sharks, you get the idea).

So far I'm 4 days in and the responses have been _overwhelmingly_ positive_. _I'm so happy that people are responding to them so well. This morning I sat down and prepared like, two weeks in advance just because I was so happy with the feedback.

So far I've done:

- Sifakas (Large Lemur, moves by dancing) 
- Aardwolves (Smol Bebby Hyena) 
- Pouch Lions (Extinct Kangaroo Lion) 
- Vampire Squid (Weird deep sea spike ball) 

And I've got prepared:
- Canadian Ice Dragons (Huge Northern Pterosaur) 
- Harp Sponges (Carnivorous Sponge) 
- Puss Moth Caterpillars (Ball of poisonous floof) 
- Nicobar Pigeons (Dodo relative) 
- Terminator Pigs. (Giant Angy Hippo relative)


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 7, 2021)

My cat was extra happy to see me.

This doesn't seem like much, but it meant the world to me this morning.

Lots of pets and kisses for her.


----------



## Tacoshark (May 7, 2021)

A customer tipped me a half bottle of good quality whiskey


----------



## FoxWithAName (May 7, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> A customer tipped me a half bottle of good quality whiskey


How do you do that?


----------



## Tacoshark (May 7, 2021)

FoxWithAName said:


> How do you do that?


Rep for a distillery, gets free bottles to sample out. Thanked me with one


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 7, 2021)

I bought a bunch of beautiful stones and a pouch to hold them all in =)


----------



## Whimsycal (May 7, 2021)

Got to see my aunt! I love getting the chance to see my family


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 7, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I bought a bunch of beautiful stones and a pouch to hold them all in =)





Plus a Chakra bracelet


----------



## Erix (May 8, 2021)

It was the most random thing that’s happened to me in a while. An old friend of mine whom I haven’t talked to in a *long time* hit me up today out of nowhere to want to hang out. Was so weird but I said fuck it why not lol and i don’t regret it. Had a bit of fun and was a niche way to spend the rest of the day ^w^


----------



## JIBBLY (May 8, 2021)

Woke up and spoke to my partner about what happened after I watched The Future Diary; that's always a good thing for me.


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 8, 2021)

website i was using glitched in hilarious ways.

much fun was had by all until the software gore was accidentally racist.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 8, 2021)

Made it over 7k in my savings this week, woo~!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 8, 2021)

Erix said:


> It was the most random thing that’s happened to me in a while. An old friend of mine whom I haven’t talked to in a *long time* hit me up today out of nowhere to want to hang out. Was so weird but I said fuck it why not lol and i don’t regret it. Had a bit of fun and was a niche way to spend the rest of the day ^w^


I wish that would happen to me. I have a few old friends that I would love to see again.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 8, 2021)

Got a new worry stone and another little stone to add to my collection. I'm currently creating a bag of pretty little stones to help soothe me when I get anxiety.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 8, 2021)

Oh duh. Here are the stones lol


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 8, 2021)

I just found three hershey kisses near my nightstand


----------



## Erix (May 8, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I just found three hershey kisses near my nightstand


Seems like someone’s got an admirer! =w0


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 8, 2021)

Erix said:


> Seems like someone’s got an admirer! =w0


Nah, I bought a bag a month ago. Must've forgotten about a few of em


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 9, 2021)

My fursuit arrived after nearly a month with no tracking updates from the postal service. A half hour before I was planning to leave for work, the mailman parks in the driveway and starts walking toward the house with a big box. As soon as I saw the sender name I started shouting YES to the sky with no care who heard me or how crazy they thought I was.

ive finally reached my cutest form, and pictures will come when I have more time


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 9, 2021)

Finished this


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

found out i might have a genetic immunity to covid.

still needs confirming but it's a nice thought considering i'm not allowed to get the vaccine.


----------



## Orange Olive (May 9, 2021)

the mermaid sanctuary in south scotland reopened after being abandoned because of lockdown.

all the specimens are dead unfortunately from being neglected and the natural species in the local area are now technically extinct due to unregulated fishing but they hope to repopulate the mermaid population from preserved eggs and seimen.

i should probably point out that "mermaids" are a breed of catshark in case you're confused.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 9, 2021)

Orange Olive said:


> the mermaid sanctuary in south scotland reopened after being abandoned because of lockdown.
> 
> all the specimens are dead unfortunately from being neglected and the natural species in the local area are now technically extinct due to unregulated fishing but they hope to repopulate the mermaid population from preserved eggs and seimen.
> 
> i should probably point out that "mermaids" are a breed of catshark in case you're confused.


Southern Scotland you say? 

I might go next time I visit my parents, depending where in Southern Scotland we're talking.


----------



## Orange Olive (May 9, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Southern Scotland you say?
> 
> I might go next time I visit my parents, depending where in Southern Scotland we're talking.


the area's blocked off. i don't think you can get there right now.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 9, 2021)

Orange Olive said:


> the area's blocked off. i don't think you can get there right now.


I mean like, what general area. We're from the borders region.


----------



## Joni (May 9, 2021)

I went through a Youtube playlist with music reminding me of this forum and the furry fandom. So I logged in again and now I'm here.


----------



## Orange Olive (May 12, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I mean like, what general area. We're from the borders region.


Dumfreys


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 12, 2021)

Orange Olive said:


> Dumfreys


Ah! I used to live around there when I was a toddler. Nice place.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 12, 2021)

Got a commission of my newest lad from my favourite smol artist, Demiebow Skiema!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 12, 2021)

I slept amazingly


----------



## Debra Clark (May 14, 2021)

it was yesterday but i just got married


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 14, 2021)

Mass Effect Legendary Edition came out and it's everything I hoped it would be.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 14, 2021)

Got the money I needed to pay my rent.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 14, 2021)

Cheat day so I grabbed a box of sandwich ice cream. :>

Okay, I lied. Cheat WEEKEND. :V


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 14, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Cheat day so I grabbed a box of sandwich ice cream. :>
> 
> Okay, I lied. Cheat WEEKEND. :V


I bought some apple strudel for my cheat day :V


----------



## Yakamaru (May 14, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I bought some apple strudel for my cheat day :V


CHEATER SPOTTED! :V


----------



## Debra Clark (May 14, 2021)

there's still a ton of food left from my wedding reception despite the fact people were saying they were running out.


----------



## Tacoshark (May 14, 2021)

Seeing my mom for the first time in over a year


----------



## FrozenBuns (May 14, 2021)

I finished drawing the first thing I felt ok enough about to post in more than half a decade! And it isn't my avatar!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 15, 2021)

I cooked some VERY delicious burgers today, paired with two Claussen brand pickle spears and a can of Coke. I love "Time of the Month" food. Don't ask me what that means! XD


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (May 15, 2021)

I fixed my bike this morning, now that Ontario has some nice spring weather I can go get some fresh air more often.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 15, 2021)

I caught four new bugs on ACNH today, including an orchid mantis.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 15, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I caught four new bugs on ACNH today, including an orchid mantis.


Correction... FIVE


----------



## kelliegator (May 16, 2021)

My mysteriously deleted text messages on my phone came back today. I dunno what that's about but I was worried I lost them forever. .w.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 16, 2021)

kelliegator said:


> My mysteriously deleted text messages on my phone came back today. I dunno what that's about but I was worried I lost them forever. .w.



Just going to comment to recommend checking your antivirus software is functional and up to date.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 16, 2021)

I made a tuna sandwich.
Then I ate a tuna sandwich.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 16, 2021)

I cut my hair. I'm getting pretty practised at it.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 16, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I cut my hair. I'm getting pretty practised at it.


You gonna show us? 8)


----------



## Fallowfox (May 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> You gonna show us? 8)


----------



## TyraWadman (May 16, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


>


Not bad at all!


----------



## Orange Olive (May 17, 2021)

my company just struck a deal with a homeless charity and so in an odd way i now have a stable income


----------



## Xitheon (May 17, 2021)

My snake did a shit.

(He was constipated.)


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 17, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> My snake did a shit.
> 
> (He was constipated.)


from looking after snakes i understand this post


----------



## Saokymo (May 17, 2021)

My kid is recovering from his head cold over the weekend, and should be able to return to class tomorrow - and he has today off anyway, so he’s not missing a day for being sick.

The weather forecast for the next week has ridiculous amounts of rain, but for the moment we have a temporary break with some sunshine peeking through.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 17, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Not bad at all!



Doing the back is just the worst because you have no way of knowing what you're doing!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 17, 2021)

There was a hornet in my apartment, but after 20 mins of trying to kill it--making it angry in the process--I finally killed the little shit.


I have sensory issues, hypervigilance and a low pain tolerance, so bee stings feel almost like a stab with a knife to me


----------



## Erix (May 18, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


>


Dam okay, I see you bro. The cut lookin fresh though? ^u^


----------



## Erix (May 18, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> My snake did a shit.
> 
> (He was constipated.)


Wait, is this a good thing? hehe


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 18, 2021)

Erix said:


> Wait, is this a good thing? hehe


Relief from constipation is always a good thing!


----------



## Xitheon (May 18, 2021)

Erix said:


> Wait, is this a good thing? hehe


If he had not pooped (he hadn't done a shit for weeks) he could have died. It sounds funny but it's a serious medical problem.


----------



## Erix (May 18, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> If he had not pooped (he hadn't done a shit for weeks) he could have died. It sounds funny but it's a serious medical problem.


Oh shoot, sorry man, didn’t mean to laugh at it then. I didn’t know it was that serious, that’s my bad.


----------



## Xitheon (May 18, 2021)

Erix said:


> Oh shoot, sorry man, didn’t mean to laugh at it then. I didn’t know it was that serious, that’s my bad.


I did intend for it to sound a little bit funny because "my snake did a shit" does sound like a weird thing to feel happy about. But since you asked, I had to explain because I like to educate people on animal care. It's okay, I wasn't mad at you or anything.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 18, 2021)

Scary Movie 2 is on tv right now!


----------



## Xitheon (May 18, 2021)

I managed to go for an entire day without any alcohol.

(I don't know if I've said this before but I have alcoholic tendencies.)


----------



## TyraWadman (May 18, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I managed to go for an entire day without any alcohol.
> 
> (I don't know if I've said this before but I have alcoholic tendencies.)


Proud of you!


----------



## FoxWithAName (May 20, 2021)

The weather was nice and I was able to ride my motorcycle on my home route in my region. The route is not far of and it consist of nice sharp turns and beautiful scenery. It was around noon and the streets were empty, so I could really open up (within the limits of the law of course). It was so good to just ride and admire nice forest.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 20, 2021)

My new pens arrived today


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 23, 2021)

I had a great birthday party with my family


----------



## FoxWithAName (May 23, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Nexus Cabler


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 23, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I had a great birthday party with my family


Happy birthday~


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 23, 2021)

I spent time with family today


----------



## Mambi (May 28, 2021)

I got shot in the arm, but 'tis but a flesh wound with minor soreness!

Actually it was just a COVID vaccine shot, but more fun to say it that way. <_laugh_>


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 28, 2021)

The past few days I edited my ACNH island and it looks more amazing than ever


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 28, 2021)

It's three more days until Necromunda: Hired Gun comes out.


----------



## LucybusTheForumer (May 28, 2021)

All of the ravenous art thieves i havehad to deal with on other platforms halted their operations or turned my art into unrecognizable crap due to me watermarking my works.
Also, i beat up at least two different miitopia bosses in the realm of the fey (the main quest, switch ver.).


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 28, 2021)

I got 300 headshots in call of duty


----------



## TyraWadman (May 28, 2021)

I might be celebrating too early, but tomorrow, my folks are driving 7 hours away to go to a walmart which means I'll have the house to myself for two days. On top of that, there is a blackout scheduled for the town on Sunday, and work said if there isn't power by 4 pm, don't worry about coming in. And it's planned to be in effect until 6pm ;w; 

Plus, my folks are leaving me the generator so I can still power my computer to doodle, and crank tunes~
I hope nothing ruins this moment for me!!! I hate working 6 days of Clopening!!!


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

nothing good happened


----------



## Tacoshark (May 29, 2021)

Truck ac finally getting fixed, no more sweat box


----------



## Pomorek (May 29, 2021)

First strawberries this year!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Apollo didn't eat all his food last night so I only had to fill up Sophia's dog bowl and I didn't run out of dog food.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 29, 2021)

My amibo cards came in the mail today


----------



## Hyperflareman (May 29, 2021)

My dad's comin' home from work, as he's normally gone for months as a welding inspector.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 29, 2021)

I found my mothers lost ear ring this morning, which made her incredibly happy.


----------



## Erix (Jun 1, 2021)

2 of my old friends randomly came into my backyard today and knocked on my window to get my attention.

It was legit the most random thing to happen to me lol

I haven’t talked to these guys in like 2-3 months cuz of certain friend circle reasons, and I thought I wouldn’t see them again for a lot longer. They claimed they were there to kidnap me and bring me to go get some bubble tea.

I felt very mixed about the situation but there’s one thing I could tell for certain.

It was nice to talk and see them again~


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2021)

Talked with a friend I haven't interacted with in a while.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 2, 2021)

Bought some pizza, went to the bank, took the trash out... basically, I fought my agoraphobia today.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 2, 2021)

AND NO PANIC ATTACKS ♡♡♡♡


----------



## Mambi (Jun 2, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> AND NO PANIC ATTACKS ♡♡♡♡



EVEN BETTER!!!!_ <raises paw for high-five>_


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 2, 2021)

Mambi said:


> EVEN BETTER!!!!_ <raises paw for high-five>_


Ye! UwU *raises my paw and meets yours for a kitty high 5!*


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 3, 2021)

Erix said:


> 2 of my old friends randomly came into my backyard today and knocked on my window to get my attention.
> 
> It was legit the most random thing to happen to me lol
> 
> ...





Yakamaru said:


> Talked with a friend I haven't interacted with in a while.


Okay, this is going to be strange, but i assure you I'm not making stuff up. I also have a very good friend, from whom I haven't heard for quite a while. When you guys mentioned your friends getting in touch with you, I thought, maybe it's time for him to contact me too? And he just did!

Psychic stuff is real, I'm telling you.


----------



## лОРИк (Jun 3, 2021)

I found 100 rubles on the street. I'm a rich bastard.


----------



## Erix (Jun 3, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Okay, this is going to be strange, but i assure you I'm not making stuff up. I also have a very good friend, from whom I haven't heard for quite a while. When you guys mentioned your friends getting in touch with you, I thought, maybe it's time for him to contact me too? And he just did!
> 
> Psychic stuff is real, I'm telling you.


Bro the stars are all aligning right now B)


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 3, 2021)

I got needed bloodwork, despite my intense fear of needles.

At the store, I assertively stood up for myself and afterwards, I didn't have a panic attack.

And today I start my intermittent fasting.


----------



## FoxWithAName (Jun 5, 2021)

I got my ass to the gym today, did not train there for nearly a year due to lockdown and, it was amazing, even though I struggled with some of my exercises and my stamina and strength. I am motivated to get back to 4 days per week training


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 6, 2021)

Finally managed to finish some art! It's all been in a huge hang-up since over a month because of jobstuff, but I finally got around to making something. Very satisfying.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 6, 2021)

Moving out of my shitty University halls in about an hour.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 7, 2021)

I had a very fun conversation with my sister today. It was mostly about high school memories, since she is graduating this week.

High school is tough for many people. I'm proud of her for making it through and staying strong.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 7, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Moving out of my shitty University halls in about an hour.


Update: moved out of shitty University Halls and had the best sleep I've had in months at the new place. Home owners I'm renting from bought me KFC last night.

Aside from the lack of a bath I think I've struck gold with my new place

+ Owners are chill as fuck
+ They're also helpful to the point they bought me a bookshelf
+ It's clean af
± TWO CATTOS
+ Only other renter is so quiet you forget he exists
+ 20 minute regular bus route to the uni
+ Room is small but everything fits super well. Also came with a TV I rigged into a second PC monitor
+ Half the price of my uni room


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 7, 2021)

Went to the store, despite the brutal heat and my agoraphobia. Washed the dishes too! And I took an awesome cold shower too, which made me feel... awesome.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 7, 2021)

I got pet... in real life! This is refreshing! OwO


----------



## Mambi (Jun 8, 2021)

Found out yesterday that I *don't* have skin cancer!

(some context: a spot on my back that was bothering me was cut out months ago and sent to the hospital. Results were inconclusive. It was then sent to another lab out of province with the results also inconclusive (insufficient remaining material to test apparently). Third cut/test...all good this time and 100% cancer-free so no worries.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 8, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Found out yesterday that I *don't* have skin cancer!
> 
> (some context: a spot on my back that was bothering me was cut out months ago and sent to the hospital. Results were inconclusive. It was then sent to another lab out of province with the results also inconclusive (insufficient remaining material to test apparently). Third cut/test...all good this time and 100% cancer-free so no worries.


Congrats!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 8, 2021)

_I went grocery shopping and got frozen chimichungas._


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 8, 2021)

Been working on an art collab, other artist is loving it


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 8, 2021)

Figured out what was wrong with my AC


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 8, 2021)

I learned how to spell chimichanga


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 8, 2021)

Got fanart, courtesy of @Terror-Run !








						Ozzie by Terror-Run
					

Ozzie Belongs to Biscuitsboy532. . He is a thylacoleo, an excting species of marsupial. And really really cool looking so I had to give  ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 9, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Been working on an art collab, other artist is loving it


Update! :


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 9, 2021)

Cooked today!! Made some scrumtious chicken for a fresh salad.

Also, my depression is starting to go away so I had the motivation to do some intense exercise.


----------



## Lenago (Jun 9, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I got 300 headshots in call of duty


Nice aim


----------



## Lenago (Jun 9, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Cooked today!! Made some scrumtious chicken for a fresh salad.


Ohhh thats sounds very yummy!!


sleepy kitty said:


> Also, my depression is starting to go away so I had the motivation to do some intense exercise.


Also very good! Wishing you the best there pal


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 9, 2021)

lenago said:


> Nice aim



I got even more now.


----------



## Lenago (Jun 9, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I got even more now.


How many?


----------



## uwuellis (Jun 9, 2021)

Ice cream run!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 9, 2021)

lenago said:


> How many?



A boobzillion


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 9, 2021)

lenago said:


> Ohhh thats sounds very yummy!!


Oh it was! It was so delicious uwu



lenago said:


> Also very good! Wishing you the best there pal


Thank you! :3 Your support is appreciated~


----------



## лОРИк (Jun 10, 2021)

I made 15 traps and got 3000 rubles. There is enough for a new keyboard.
I'm not very good at this, but I try.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 10, 2021)

I woke up this morning. Still alive.


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 10, 2021)

Ye gods. It turned out that there's a functional AC at my workplace, woohoo!  It's a huge rarity around these parts. When I grabbed the remote I was playing with it for at least 20 minutes, obligatory Ice Blast(tm) right at my desk, in the end I made the whole room too cold and had to turn the thing off. Great to know it's there, at previous workplaces I was being harrowed with 35 C indoors whole summers.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 10, 2021)

Government decided to get rid of interest on all student loan repayments for the next 1-2 years.


----------



## Sigvard Alfrothul (Jun 10, 2021)

I got my stitches out... It was painful though o.o


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 10, 2021)

I drank lots of vodka


----------



## Erix (Jun 10, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I drank lots of vodka


Um.. Share?!? >=}


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 10, 2021)

Erix said:


> Um.. Share?!? >=}



I keep it in the freezer, help yourself.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 10, 2021)

Played BF4 with my brother for a few rounds of Conquest, and dominated with tanks and IFVs


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 11, 2021)

Just submitted my final politics assignment for my first year at University


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 11, 2021)

Been eating salad for dinner every day.


And no, I don't overload it with dressings or unhealthy stuff. I don't even like the taste of dressing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 14, 2021)

I found a fossilised sea urchin.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 14, 2021)

I've finally got that Necromunda roleplay post made that I've been working on on another site. I also got an art commission of Scylla done finally.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 14, 2021)

Cooked a really tasty cottage pie today. And took a walk too


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 16, 2021)

Went for a great walk today


----------



## Foxridley (Jun 17, 2021)

My first sale on Ebay concluded with delivery to a happy buyer.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 17, 2021)

Saw an orchard oriole today while photographing birds today and added it to my life list.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 17, 2021)

I came up with a quote for my 'sona and my daughter laughed at it for 10 minutes.
It's in my signature, but in case you don't see it, here :


> *"You're not an idiot sandwich, YOU'RE THE ENTIRE FUCKING BAKERY."*


Told me I had a really good sense of humor, heh.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 18, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> I came up with a quote for my 'sona and my daughter laughed at it for 10 minutes.
> It's in my signature, but in case you don't see it, here :
> 
> Told me I had a really good sense of humor, heh.



Amy's Baking company by any chance? (lots of idiots on that one in Kitchen Nightmares)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 18, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Amy's Baking company by any chance? (lots of idiots on that one in Kitchen Nightmares)


Probably that one, yeah, but I combined it with this...


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 18, 2021)

I got mostly 8 hours of sleep


----------



## лОРИк (Jun 18, 2021)

*I worked today!*


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 18, 2021)

Finished the first year of my politics course! 

We did this plenary seminar on Conspiracies. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 19, 2021)

I managed to get an hour or so of sleep during the day. It was nice.

Also, shiey uploaded a new video:


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 19, 2021)

Been chatting quite a bit with a few people. Finally have someone whom I can properly geek over Synthwave/Retrowave with.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 19, 2021)

Not today, but yesterday I got to open two of the three birthday gifts my mom sent me, even though my birthday is in 2 weeks.


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 20, 2021)

I went for a hike and took some awesome photos.It was really nice to get out and about now that the weather is nice.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 20, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Finished the first year of my politics course!
> 
> We did this plenary seminar on Conspiracies. Interesting stuff.


Just finished the literature half too!
Also got my vaccines booked!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 20, 2021)

I found out I have another resident in my home

A raccoon, who seems to enjoy eating the cat food left in the bowl.

Very cute.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 20, 2021)

My other birthday present arrived, a box of chocolates


----------



## Foxridley (Jun 23, 2021)

I learned to day that the new high-resolution images of Mars, which I requested, have been taken. Someone found them interesting enough to bump them up in priority. They aren't done processing but I got a preview.


----------



## Simo (Jun 24, 2021)

Bought some King Arthur 'Pico 00' flour today, to make pizza dough, and it turned out really well! Crisp, chewy and delicious!

(It is a more finely milled flour with a higher gluten content, prized in Italy for pizza making)


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 24, 2021)

Woke up early, instead of noon or near noon.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 24, 2021)

Got TransArts Beast Wars Ravage in the post, and went out with friends.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 24, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Woke up early, instead of noon or near noon.


Oh wow. My memory issues must be getting worse, because I completely forgot that I woke up early today! Cool!

-Went for a walk

-Replaced the old microwave with my pretty new red microwave.

-Finally got my cookware and tupperware back, including my big turkey roasting pan that I don't just use for a big turkey. I also cook chicken in it!

-Ate a delicious hot bowl of beef & barley soup. Mmmm... my favorite.

-Opened a new type of commission today over on FA.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 24, 2021)

I got new shoes for work yesterday, the support on my feet and back left me feeling just a bit better about the gig.


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 26, 2021)

Yesterday it was the last day of school here. On the bus, the driver asked me if I finished the high school already, or not yet. Why sure, I did finish it, almost two decades ago, but thanks, man!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 26, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Yesterday it was the last day of school here. On the bus, the driver asked me if I finished the high school already, or not yet. Why sure, I did finish it, almost two decades ago, but thanks, man!


I can somewhat relate. I am almost 29, yet folks seem to mistake me for being between ages 16 to 18.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 26, 2021)

Cleaned my nightmare of a room. Depression can get so bad that I get behind on cleanliness. 99% of the mess was papers and clothes.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 26, 2021)

Oh! And the Ace Ventura movies were on TV


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 26, 2021)

Got a shoutout from my favourite youtuber, very pog


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 26, 2021)

I got home after a stressful day at work and drank half a liter of vodka while playing call of duty


----------



## Ryblrai (Jun 26, 2021)

Someone tipped me $1.02 through the drive-through window today! It doesn't seem like much, but it was super sweet. They said I was v good at my job :^)


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 26, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Cleaned my nightmare of a room. Depression can get so bad that I get behind on cleanliness. 99% of the mess was papers and clothes.



I am ...  the same thing.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 27, 2021)

My Sauerkraut turned out for once.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 27, 2021)

I got a new succulent plant this morning from the home supply store


Species is Crassula ovata


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 27, 2021)

I made a clean laundry


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 27, 2021)

An item which is never obtainable via usual method had appeared on the season pass black market!

1. You can never even view the black market unless you buy the season pass. And I rarely purchase season passes.
2. Items emerging on the black market are gone every 12 hours and it's safe to say one item will never return within the seasonal event period once it's gone.
3. I seriously needed this item!!
4. I was saving my resources(which is hard to obtain, as well) even though I had other stuffs to spend for, now I had the resources to do so!

Catto iz happeh =^w^=♡♡♡
And now I need someone to play with... OnO


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 27, 2021)

I cooked a spanish stew.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 27, 2021)

I woke up to live another day.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 27, 2021)

I overcooked a pot of rice


----------



## Rimna (Jun 28, 2021)

This quarter ended. I'm happy with how I performed at work. My supervisor is also happy how I performed.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 28, 2021)

I made apricot cake.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 28, 2021)

I, in my current exact moment in reality, am staged under a perfect combination of peace, affection(from A), carefree(from B), and so on. I can theoretically call it being *an optimal state of bliss and liberty.*

Wow, Terry should feel happeh!
But it's hollow..?


----------



## Foxridley (Jun 28, 2021)

I got to see a friend who I haven't seen in a while.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 28, 2021)

I got spanked by a fox


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

My friend got Fallout 76 so finally I have someone to play with in my Discord.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 28, 2021)

I got a new toothbrush, because my old one fell into the toilet.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 28, 2021)

I sorted through over 2500 submissions on my FA watch list. Picked a few favs. Mostly deletes.


----------



## Foxridley (Jun 29, 2021)

I was able to repair my infrared camera.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 29, 2021)

A good friend took me out for dinner and beers.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 30, 2021)

My business Instagram profile was finally deleted, and I can make a new, personal one using my old credentials.

Man, I missed Instagram. So many amazing photographers out there.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 30, 2021)

Had step evaluation level 3 today with my driving instructor along with how to pass someone else on the road. I am not fond of the idea of passing someone else on the road unless I have to. But it's good to have the theory and practice on it. Step evaluation 4 is the final evaluation and exam will come later on in August.

Once I practice parking, both forward and backwards into a parking spot and practicing some more on way obligations I should be able to pass the final exam, at least according to my instructor. Instructor said I do a lot of stuff pretty well and would most likely end up passing with a bit of fine tuning and some more specific practice.

And yesterday we went to the wet/slippery course, so we can practice some on how the car handles on various surfaces, both with and without ABS and the anti-slide systems. Was pretty neat and a rather interesting experience. Looking forward to getting my license.


----------



## Erix (Jul 1, 2021)

I woke up today and went on FAF, and posted on this thread!~ <3

Let’s go?!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 1, 2021)

The sun was out and it was windy enough to keep things nicely chilled AND MORE IMPORTANTLY THE BUGS DID NOT EAT ME ALIVE when I was talkin the ol' puppo for his walk. Mom made some salmon and mashed potatoes the night before and it had been MONTHS since I had it. SO good. Though... I probably ate an entire salmon

We meandered over to unexplored locations, but I can't take him too far, cause he is SUPER slow when he gets tired (or maybe  he's just stalling). A 30 minute walk one way can be an hour walk back.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 1, 2021)

I picked out a REALLY CUTE pair of new glasses and they will be ready in 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 1, 2021)

Got my first vaccine!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 1, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Got my first vaccine!


Whoo! Congrats!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 3, 2021)

I saw a family of deer this morning in my front yard. They’ve grown fond of the quietness of the neighborhood


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 3, 2021)

I got some birthday art!





I love them all so much~


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 3, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I got some birthday art!
> 
> View attachment 115260View attachment 115261View attachment 115262
> 
> I love them all so much~


They all look lovely. It took me a second to notice the cute tiny one in the middle.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 3, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> They all look lovely. It took me a second to notice the cute tiny one in the middle.


It's so cute

@Pogo made that one!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 3, 2021)

Ate the leftover meatballs from last night; the ones I made from scratch. Delicious!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 3, 2021)

Had a haircut today and went out for pizza with a friend of mine.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 3, 2021)

i made a foxxo sprite


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 5, 2021)

Our neighbors welcomed us to the new area with a carrot cake today, which is my mothers favorite kind of cake. It made her evening so much better since we were all tired and stressed from unpacking and whatnot. She said it was delicious, and I tried some myself. I can confirm it.

It's true what they say, a little bit of kindness can do a lot for someone.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 5, 2021)

I got some belated birthday gift art today!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 5, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I got some belated birthday gift art today!



The birthday art:

By @Pogo 





By @Deathless 




It was a great surprise!


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 6, 2021)

I beat Half-life 2: Episode 2 again.






Bittersweet because Eli died.


----------



## Mambi (Jul 7, 2021)

I got my 2nd COVID vaccine shot 2 days ago, was feeling the expected crappy yesterday, but feeling better now! <_dances playfully> _Ordeal over...


----------



## BigFuzzyBenji (Jul 13, 2021)

My wife and I had purchased a treadmill with the intention to start the path of getting back in shape. Right after we bought it though, I broke my ankle in an unrelated accident. Today was the first time I was able to get on the treadmill since getting out of the boot, and I managed 25 minutes at a 5 incline at 3.5 speed. Climbed 215 ft and burned 200 calories. 

I know it's just a start, but I feel quite proud of it.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 15, 2021)

I brewed the perfect cup of coffee today and my groceries from Amazon came in. I carried the 35 lb box upstairs all by myself (which is pretty impressive for me being a girl).


----------



## Tattorack (Jul 16, 2021)

Well, today I didn't die and didn't injure my body in any way. And that's always good.


----------



## Hawkie (Jul 16, 2021)

Walked into a glass door today. Nobody in the parking lot saw me so I call that a definite win! 

But in all seriousness I finally nailed the bed leveling on my 3D printer so that's cause for celebration.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 17, 2021)

-Finally got some sleep after 30+ hours of being awake.
-I think I saw my apartment's resident ghost this morning and I wasn't even scared at all. (I am into paranormal studies, so it was kinda cool to me.)
-I brewed the perfect pot of coffee. (Which is a big thing for me.)
-Got another watcher on FA, up to 98 in a little over a year, even though I saw some folks unwatch me over the past few months. (Which is weird being that my art has improved greatly in a short amount of time.)
-I picked up journal venting, which is very theraputic for me.
-I LOST 2 MORE LBS IN LESS THAN A WEEK!!!!  So I'm seeing a lot of progress with my new eating habits.
-I have some of that leftover beef and kale meatloaf in the fridge that I can enjoy for lunch today. ^_^ so good ♡


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 17, 2021)

Now I have 99 watchers :V


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 17, 2021)

Aaaa @TyraWadman you just watched me, right?? Thank you!!! >w< now I have 100 watchers~


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 18, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> -Got another watcher on FA, up to 98 in a little over a year, even though I saw some folks unwatch me over the past few months. (Which is weird being that my art has improved greatly in a short amount of time.)


Congrats!

I keep trying to encourage my Amino followers (I've got like 500 but people are wayyy more likely to follow you there, and most never interact with you) to come check my FA out, got a couple to so far.

Otherwise I'm coming up on a year, and I've got around 40ish?


sleepy kitty said:


> Aaaa @TyraWadman you just watched me, right?? Thank you!!! >w< now I have 100 watchers~


Woooo celebration time!


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 18, 2021)

My cat, Blue, has always been an indoor kitty because I live in an area with a lot of dangerous roads and I don't want him to end up as roadkill.

I've been considering buying an outdoor cat enclosure for him so that he can enjoy the garden without straying too far. They are expensive, though. I'd have to save up for a while and there is no guarantee that he'd like it.

I had a brainwave last night and I went out and bought a cat harness and leash instead. He took to the harness very well and I took him outside on the leash. He loved it and had fun chasing some bees. I'm happy because he is happy.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 18, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> My cat, Blue, has always been an indoor kitty because I live in an area with a lot of dangerous roads and I don't want him to end up as roadkill.
> 
> I've been considering buying an outdoor cat enclosure for him so that he can enjoy the garden without straying too far. They are expensive, though. I'd have to save up for a while and there is no guarantee that he'd like it.
> 
> I had a brainwave last night and I went out and bought a cat harness and leash instead. He took to the harness very well and I took him outside on the leash. He loved it and had fun chasing some bees. I'm happy because he is happy.


So jelly!!! Ive always wanted to try doing something like this!!! 

You need record the cuteness!


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 18, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> So jelly!!! Ive always wanted to try doing something like this!!!
> 
> You need record the cuteness!



I will!!

Only... our garden is tiny because my family is relatively poor and we don't have much space. :/

I'm a bit embarrassed about it right now but I'll get over it.

Prepare for Blue cuteness.

Edit: I should have clarified this, I walked him around our tiny garden. I might take him to a nearby park for a more fun romp.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 18, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I will!!
> 
> Only... our garden is tiny because my family is relatively poor and we don't have much space. :/
> 
> ...


And I don't even have a garden! The back yard is a place for the dog to do his business and get excited at our new doggy neighbors.

I can't Waiiiit!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 19, 2021)

A dude on Amino just randomly donated nearly £40 worth of in-app currency to me. I'd just seen a post about something similar happening too. 

I think he most likely bought it at a massively deflated price from another user (fairly common) and is just being a cool dude about it. 

This is gonna fund like, the next two months of commissions for me

Which considering my current art block is g l o r i o u s


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 19, 2021)

My new sunglasses came in!

They look great on me :3


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 19, 2021)

Blue in the yard.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 19, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> Blue in the yard.



Such a cute little fluffy sausage!!! 
You should try taking them on walkies somewhere! XD


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 19, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Such a cute little fluffy sausage!!!
> You should try taking them on walkies somewhere! XD



He walked along the road with me a bit, but you can't force a cat to go for a long walk like a dog. They don't have the stamina.

I think I might get a backpack or something so I can carry him around when he gets tired. We live near the beach and it would be so cool to take him on an outing to see the sea. I'll keep you updated!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 19, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> He walked along the road with me a bit, but you can't force a cat to go for a long walk like a dog. They don't have the stamina.
> 
> I think I might get a backpack or something so I can carry him around when he gets tired. We live near the beach and it would be so cool to take him on an outing to see the sea. I'll keep you updated!


That's awesome!!!
I look forward to seeing all of your adventures with the baby! XD


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 20, 2021)

We took Blue (the cat) to the beach. He didn't like it much but it was interesting. There were a lot of dogs and huge seagulls; I think he was a bit freaked out. Here's me and the boy sitting on the promenade afterwards.

I hope he'll get used to it and enjoy our outings. He's only a year old so he's still young enough to adapt to the occasional outing, I think. Not every day, though.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 20, 2021)

Landed a job interview :X


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 20, 2021)

Got a call from the eye doctor. I can pick up my glasses on Friday


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 20, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> View attachment 116675
> 
> View attachment 116677
> 
> ...



Such an adorable ball of fluff~! 
You're an awesome owner!

I wanna say the cat looks so well behaved, but maybe it's just because they're spooked by everything going on around them. XD


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 20, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Such an adorable ball of fluff~!
> You're an awesome owner!
> 
> I wanna say the cat looks so well behaved, but maybe it's just because they're spooked by everything going on around them. XD


Thank you. UwU

I think he was snuggling up to me for safety because I'm like his mother. On the beach, he kept hiding behind me like a shy little kid. Poor baby was overwhelmed.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 20, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> Thank you. UwU
> 
> I think he was snuggling up to me for safety because I'm like his mother. On the beach, he kept hiding behind me like a shy little kid. Poor baby was overwhelmed.


Dawww~ I can totally see that! XD
Maybe you could take him to a pond next time? Maybe he'll try catching something in the water? (Or maybe thats a bad idea because stinky pond/river water)


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 20, 2021)

Been starting up Final Fantasy XIV again, and got myself two new cute pets! The Wolf Pup and the Coeurl.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 20, 2021)

I brought home a new friend <3


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 20, 2021)

First day in a while I haven't been talked down to or treated like shit at work.

Small victory but I take them where I can.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 20, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I brought home a new friend <3
> 
> View attachment 116688View attachment 116689


I love Betta fish!!!!!!

I want to keep one but my dad thinks that keeping fish is bad and he won't let me. :<


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 20, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I brought home a new friend <3
> 
> View attachment 116688View attachment 116689


It makes me so happy that the fish actually has a proper tank instead of one of those watery little prison cells some people keep them in.  I used to have platys but I think they must have gotten sick or something because after months one died and the other wasn't far behind.  Didn't seem to be ick, but not sure what else would have done it.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 20, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> It makes me so happy that the fish actually has a proper tank instead of one of those watery little prison cells some people keep them in.  I used to have platys but I think they must have gotten sick or something because after months one died and the other wasn't far behind.  Didn't seem to be ick, but not sure what else would have done it.


Yeah, there's not arguing that a decent filtration tank is much better than a small glass bowl. Sorry you lost your little friends so soon also. 




Xitheon said:


> I love Betta fish!!!!!!
> 
> I want to keep one but my dad thinks that keeping fish is bad and he won't let me. :<


I love them too. I also find it very odd that he thinks caring for a fish is bad, when it's one of the easier animals to keep all things considered.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 20, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I love them too. I also find it very odd that he thinks caring for a fish is bad, when it's one of the easier animals to keep all things considered.


My dad is scared that the filter will stop working and they'll die, or that they'll get sick and die some other way. He knows that it would break my heart. 

But, yeah, it does seem odd. I wish I could convince him otherwise but on the other hand I probably have enough animals already. Meh.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 21, 2021)

I have officially passed my first year of Literature with Politics! I did even better than I'd (realistically) hoped for! 




Looks like my essay on why John Brown was based (okay it was somewhat more nuanced than that) carried the Politics half. 

Wasn't expecting my essay on Scottish Calvinist Literature to be the standout among that half - I'd literally just moved house when I wrote it!


----------



## Pomorek (Jul 21, 2021)

It would be most accurate to say that normally I don't give a f* about cars, and then some. But quite schizophrenically, I have this unreasonable fascination with huge pick-ups. And so for the first time ever, I had an occasion to ride in one! They had a problem at one outlying facility at work, needed me there and sent this kind of car for me. Instant mood booster on an unusually hectic and trouble-filled day.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 21, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I have officially passed my first year of Literature with Politics! I did even better than I'd (realistically) hoped for!
> 
> View attachment 116716
> Looks like my essay on why John Brown was based (okay it was somewhat more nuanced than that) carried the Politics half.
> ...



I have no idea what any of that means (because I'm stupid and don't know anything.)

But I'm happy for you.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 21, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I have no idea what any of that means (because I'm stupid and don't know anything.)
> 
> But I'm happy for you.


me do a sm0rt about books and people arguing


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 21, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I brought home a new friend <3
> 
> View attachment 116688View attachment 116689


Cute ♡


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 21, 2021)

I actually got a decent amount of sleep last night, which is rare for me.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 21, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Cute ♡


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 21, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 116740


Awwww hehe


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 21, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I actually got a decent amount of sleep last night, which is rare for me.



I sympathise... I have trouble sleeping almost every night. Sometimes I don't sleep for days.

The one good thing is that I go out on fun night time walks. (The area I live in is quite safe with a low crime rate so it's not too dangerous.)

Last night I saw two wild hedgehogs!! They seem to be common in my neighborhood. Here they are:


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 21, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I sympathise... I have trouble sleeping almost every night. Sometimes I don't sleep for days.
> 
> The one good thing is that I go out on fun night time walks. (The area I live in is quite safe with a low crime rate so it's not too dangerous.)
> 
> ...


Oof.  yeah having no sleep is just awful. At least your neighborhood is safe to walk in at night. Mine isn't, we've got bars and drunks in this part of town, but I am eventually going to move! 

Those hedgehogs are so cute!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 21, 2021)

At last, a project I've been commissioning artist Demiebow Skiema on Amino for has come together

Presenting - my six OCs in a unified art style that isn't flat and boring like mine haha


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 21, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> View attachment 116750
> At last, a project I've been commissioning artist Demiebow Skiema on Amino for has come together
> 
> Presenting - my six OCs in a unified art style that isn't flat and boring like mine haha


That is a neat style! You picked a very good artist


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 21, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 116740



*holds up mirror*


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 21, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> That is a neat style! You picked a very good artist


She's one of my favourites. I'm thinking of getting her to do a scale reference sheet next.

I think you'd like Amino tbh. I feel like the community would suit you.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 21, 2021)

I tried coconut water for the first time today. It was very refreshing, and had a mild but sweet taste to it. Also electrolytes. Yum ^^


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 21, 2021)

We took Blue to the cemetery today. He loved exploring the gravestones.





He even climbed up on to the bricked-up mausoleum. (See top picture.)

He definitely enjoyed it more than the beach. He didn't want to leave.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 21, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> View attachment 116762
> 
> We took Blue to the cemetery today. He loved exploring the gravestones.
> 
> ...


Oh my gos

Goals


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 21, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I have officially passed my first year of Literature with Politics! I did even better than I'd (realistically) hoped for!
> 
> View attachment 116716
> Looks like my essay on why John Brown was based (okay it was somewhat more nuanced than that) carried the Politics half.
> ...


I just went and had a look at the specific feedback for the final essay I submitted, since we didn't get it back until today

Looks like my focus on philosophy paid off! Got a B+ (it's the drama one)


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 21, 2021)

Got a raise at work


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 24, 2021)

Today while walking Blue I found a jar of pickled cockles on a wall.

Why? I don't understand.

I took some pictures to record the event.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 24, 2021)

I baked red-onion focaccia today.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 24, 2021)

I got all the supplies for my aquarium today. Mostly medicine and water treatment.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 25, 2021)

My cat farted.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 25, 2021)

Ate steak and had a couple of hours' driving in my dad's automatic. Was pretty fun.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 25, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> My cat farted.


Good for them! 

I've just arrived on Lindisfarne. Having a quick week-long holiday-within-a-holiday here with my grandma. Hopefully won't get massacred by vikings.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 26, 2021)

Made some awesome outfits on Gaia Online, and put them up for sale.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 26, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Made some awesome outfits on Gaia Online, and put them up for sale.



Haven't been on in a while!
What's your username?


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 26, 2021)

I'm watching My Little Pony with my brother (he hasn't watched it before) and when he first saw Princess Celestia and Princess Luna he was like "Are they lesbians?"

It was slightly amusing.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 26, 2021)

The beautiful painting I ordered arrived today <3


----------



## ben909 (Jul 26, 2021)

my "broken" battery got back to 100% charge today


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 28, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Haven't been on in a while!
> What's your username?


the sleepiest kitty

I think you already added me, but I'm not sure xD


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 28, 2021)

Cleaned my room


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 28, 2021)

I found my favorite road to take to get in and out of my town to the next. The highway is faster usually, but this road has a lot of beautiful hills, turns, and comes across remarkable houses since it passes through the wealthier districts.

There's almost no traffic as well. It makes driving fun again for me, instead of a chore.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Aug 1, 2021)

Had some Wendy's and then took a long nap


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 1, 2021)

I introduced my mother to the show Invincible and she's a huge fan now.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Aug 1, 2021)

Bought a dvd player cleaning disk


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 1, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Had some Wendy's and then took a long nap


They make good burgers.

What did you order? I haven't seen their menu in a while.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Aug 1, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> They make good burgers.
> 
> What did you order? I haven't seen their menu in a while.


I had a double stack with no onions, a small order of fries and 6 pc nuggets


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 1, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I had a double stack with no onions, a small order of fries and 6 pc nuggets



I would require a triple cheese burger. That is basically all I order from Wendy's.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Aug 1, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I would require a triple cheese burger. That is basically all I order from Wendy's.


J/s their Frostys are delicious, and dipping your fries in it is soooo good


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 1, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> J/s their Frostys are delicious, and dipping your fries in it is soooo good



Oh yeah. That completes the combo. Who needs ketchup when you have a frosty?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 1, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I had a double stack with no onions, a small order of fries and 6 pc nuggets


*high fives*


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Aug 1, 2021)

I think I just saw the ghost of my beloved cat. :'(


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Aug 1, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I think I just saw the ghost of my beloved cat. :'(


I hope it was him, because I just told him that I love him...


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 4, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> I think I just saw the ghost of my beloved cat. :'(



My childhood pet cat died of cancer a few years ago. She was 18. Her name was Katy and she was a tortoiseshell.

I carried her to the vets in my arms to be put to sleep (she was in a lot of pain and could barely eat or walk; it wasn't fair to let her suffer.) As they administered the injection, I pressed my forehead against her forehead until the vet said "She's gone."

A few days later I dreamed I was sitting in a beautiful garden. It was misty and hazy and lit up with soft shades of pink and gold like a sunset. Katy was sitting on my lap and I was stroking her. She purred and looked up at me. Then she gracefully leaped off my lap and walked off into the golden mist.

I'm convinced it was her departing soul saying goodbye to me.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 5, 2021)

Erosiar said:


> I bought a puppy


Pictures please!!!


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 6, 2021)

Djsnrbaiabsdjdbsjshdfjsbs such a precious wittle baaaaaybeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Aug 6, 2021)

It my birthday and I got a mimikyu plush! I’m now able to vote- so yay?


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Aug 6, 2021)

Erosiar said:


> View attachment 117848


500/10


----------



## Pogo (Aug 6, 2021)

Got the results back from another covid test. Had to get retested after exposure to family who had it. Its clean.


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 6, 2021)

Finished a year-long task and hopefully won't ever see its face again!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 6, 2021)

Got baked and continued my Star Wars marathon.


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 7, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Got baked and continued my Star Wars marathon.



At how many degrees?
And for how long?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 7, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> At how many degrees?
> And for how long?


420⁰ for 2 hours


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 7, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> At how many degrees?
> And for how long?


Just slap it and it'll cook evenly.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 15, 2021)

My snake did a poo.

This keeps happening.

I put food in one end and poo comes out of the other. It's strange.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 15, 2021)

My brother turned 21 today, we had a nice birthday with a homemade cake, and we went out for Sushi, which tasted pretty good.


----------



## Mambi (Sep 18, 2021)

I got a new M.2 drive this week and it is mind-blowingly fast!!! Read and write speeds of 3.1 GB/sec to 3.3 GB/sec across the board!!! <drool> 

Tosses files around in blinks, games load before screens even register, well worth it!! 

(Samsung 970 Evo Plus 1TB M.2 drive, if curious)


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Sep 18, 2021)

I lost 2 more lbs, a weight loss total of 13 lbs so far.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Sep 18, 2021)

Finally got a chance to have a proper day out with my brothers. I've been staying with them and my dad/ stepmum since Monday but they've been busy. 

Otherwise, I haven't seen them since October 2019.

I arrived just in time for my middle brother's 13th. He's taller than me now holy shit

Anyway so today we went into town, did some shopping and saw Shang-Chi. Was p great.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 18, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> I lost 2 more lbs, a weight loss total of 13 lbs so far.


Oooo, that's great to hear, love. Keep going, you'll get there in no time!

Also I just grabbed a pizza and sugarfree energy drink, 'cus why not. It's Saturday anyway. =3=


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 18, 2021)

Today I learned a funny nickname for zebras is "bar-code ponies" XD


----------



## Pogo (Sep 19, 2021)

learnt something new yesterday. i made this mod today :3


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Sep 19, 2021)

I had a king size Hershey bar and it cured my depression and heartache for 30 minutes


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 21, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440166541996146701
That 

(FYI: Tom Ruegger is the creator of Road Rovers)


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Sep 21, 2021)

I have a new sense of hope.


----------



## Lenago (Sep 21, 2021)

Had my first chestnuts if the Fall season~


----------



## Lucierda Solari (Sep 23, 2021)

I realized I now have over 200 watchers on FA!


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 24, 2021)

Got my box of draft boosters of MTG! I love Innistrad!


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 25, 2021)

Made paella.


----------



## TurbidCyno (Sep 25, 2021)

Housepets is back.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 25, 2021)

My new duprasi. Her name is Audrey.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 25, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> View attachment 119785
> View attachment 119786
> My new duprasi. Her name is Audrey.


It really IS Nugget shaped!!!


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> It really IS Nugget shaped!!!


*Nugger.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 26, 2021)

Had an actual great time with peeps from different countries on Roblox today
Met a Puerto Rican, an Argentinian and a Polish person; all of us started exchanging stuff about our countries and just vibing


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 27, 2021)

I just got to slack off.  All day.  It was fun, but don't want to do it again for a while


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 27, 2021)

I was MVP as Scout in TF2. I'm getting scarily good.


----------



## лОРИк (Sep 27, 2021)

I messed up a lot of nails today. I messed up a few traps. I cursed everything. Wonderful day!


----------



## Shyy (Sep 28, 2021)

I got paid and I don't have to spend it on anything unless I *want* to.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 29, 2021)

My "radiation and wireless expert" finally, finally realized the difference between a dosimeter and an EMF meter.

Dosimeter - death by radiation
EMF - discomfort


----------



## Shyy (Sep 29, 2021)

Good to hear! *wants to know whom, exactly, your tech is, so can avoid...*


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 1, 2021)

It was yesterday, but I made apricot cakes.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 1, 2021)

Had another overtime run and got to eat a lot of free candy. =w=


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 1, 2021)

I learned a pirate-ninja is unit of measurement that started as fiction and now is apparently close to becoming a thing.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 1, 2021)

Found quite a few unexpected goodies at the somewhat local junkyard. Hard to find good parts, at times, for some of my vehicles.


----------



## miss_samychan (Oct 2, 2021)

I got my first commission request to do! <3


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 2, 2021)

I relearned drinking after work can be fun, I missed the occasional hangover.

I also learned I am not a fan of a hangover on day 1.


----------



## Outré (Oct 2, 2021)

Absolutely nothing happened today. It was good because I’ve been really busy lately and it was nice to rest.


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 2, 2021)

My Uncle gave me a fancy picnic basket from him and My Aunt's honeymoon and it came with two wine glasses, a corkscrew, and matching hankercheifs


----------



## Shyy (Oct 2, 2021)

Very nice gift! Hopefully, you have somefur to enjoy it with!


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 2, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Very nice gift! Hopefully, you have somefur to enjoy it with!


I do! The ninth is our two year anniversary


----------



## Shyy (Oct 2, 2021)

Most excellent to hear,Kiaara! *smiles happily*


----------



## Shyy (Oct 2, 2021)

And, congratulations,  abit early.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 2, 2021)

Wife and son realized mom's furry side has good roots.
Eek the Cat / Bucky O'Hare /Capt Simian / Get Along Gang /MLP (80s and recent)/
 Heathcliff / Tiny Toons / Night Warriors /Ninja Turtles / Darkwing Duck / Duck Tales / Gummi Bears

My teen son just sullenly looked at me before I could name off any more.  Wife realized it's not a phase.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 2, 2021)

Sometimes, the responses are interesting, yes? My family is mostly okay with it, wife is a bit unsure about my suit, supports me though, 2nd son is working through it (23) 3rd son(20) just marks it up to.me being me. Daughter (16) is "meh", as she is  a Red Panda.


----------



## Outré (Oct 2, 2021)

I probably have something positive to contribute to this thread if my pizza would ever get here.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 2, 2021)

*ear waggle* pizza is good, better when actually has!


----------



## Outré (Oct 3, 2021)

Today I got to go see some real animals, witch I use to do all of the time but have been to busy lately. I was sad that the meerkats were not out though. They are always incredibly fun to watch as are the river otters.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 4, 2021)

We had a fun shoppinb day.  Still didn't get my girl into pleather, but she at least smirked when I worked it.  Even our kids had some fun.

3 days until we get our leak fixed.


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 4, 2021)

Blue is in love with this wall.

Whu.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 4, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> Blue is in love with this wall.
> 
> Whu.



Oh heck yea! 

Those are the scratchy walls! Perfect for a kitty like Blue!


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 5, 2021)

I found a digitized version of an insect documentary I was obsessed with as a kid...  and then some.  Oh, the nostalgia...

It’s already on my iPad.









						Alien Empire : Voyagers, War of the Worlds : George (George H.) Page, Steve Nicholls, David Helton (Television writer), WNET (Television station : New York, N.Y.), British Broadcasting Corporation. Television Service. : Free Download, Borrow, and Str
					

Alien Empire concludes with a look at how insects have spread and how humans have tried to combat that expansion. Included: crickets that have adapted to...



					archive.org


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 6, 2021)

Got home from the psych ward today.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 6, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> Got home from the psych ward today.


Did you benefit from the experience?  
(sorry if it sounds impersonal, I am genuinely wondering/hoping you were able to at least find some relief/answers there and just suck at wording things).


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 6, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Did you benefit from the experience?
> (sorry if it sounds impersonal, I am genuinely wondering/hoping you were able to at least find some relief/answers there and just suck at wording things).


I did, it was a great experience and I learned a lot!


----------



## Play3r (Oct 6, 2021)

I'm getting back into drawing and i finished something ive been working on for a while today!


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 6, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> I did, it was a great experience and I learned a lot!



I'm glad to hear! 
And I'm glad you're back! 
Some of your fanboys have been acting real thirsty lately!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 6, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> (sorry if it sounds impersonal, I am genuinely wondering/hoping you were able to at least find some relief/answers there and just suck at wording things).


I totally empathize and relate to this.  My goodness of the day is finding out I'm not the only person who sucks at wording things.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 6, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I'm glad to hear!
> And I'm glad you're back!
> Some of your fanboys have been acting real thirsty lately!


Lol whaaaa? Fan boys? .o.


----------



## Rimna (Oct 6, 2021)

I found out that I was correct about a small collection I started 2 years ago. Some of the bicycle cards I bought have gone up in price by 30%. At least where I live. I only have a few decks but hey, it feels good to know that I was correct to get them for collecting purposes.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 6, 2021)

Got some diet Coke :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 6, 2021)

I am officially under 98kg after months of combating my addiction to energy drinks. And well, laziness. =3=


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 6, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> I am officially under 98kg after months of combating my addiction to energy drinks. And well, laziness. =3=


Congrats!


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 6, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Congrats!


Thanks. 




Next stop will be 95kg before the end of October, which is perfectly doable when you're active for 9 hours a day.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 6, 2021)

I made an awesome salad for dinner


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Oct 6, 2021)

Got a couple bits in the post:

1) Fancy expensive headset for the computer - a late birthday present from my dad (was meant to be on time, he fucked up on the address when ordering it) 

2) Transformers-Universal Studios Collab Dracula. A retool of Mindwipe from a few years ago - he was somewhat pricier than most figures his size, but I'm actually studying Dracula with uni soon so I had to haha


----------



## herness (Oct 12, 2021)

I found a perfect pair of home shoes for my baby daughter) called roamans phone number and they said it can't be delivered much faster than the order statement says. That's what i call a successful day)))


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 12, 2021)

herness said:


> I found a perfect pair of home shoes for my baby daughter)


Don't celebrate just yet! She'll outgrow them by tomorrow!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 12, 2021)

I bought a new portable dvd player online so now I can watch movies in my room once it gets here.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 12, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> I bought a new portable dvd player online so now I can watch movies in my room once it gets here.


Because my old regular dvd player has a jammed piece of the ac plug that snapped off inside one of the ac ports. Couldn't fix it. Would cost less to buy a new one. I got both for about $16 each


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Oct 12, 2021)

First day back at university! 

Also a friend of mine (online) started doing a group piece of our discord server!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Oct 12, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> I bought a new portable dvd player online so now I can watch movies in my room once it gets here.


Man that takes me back. When I was a smol child we used them all the time. Then smartphones happened.

Honestly, I think it'd be kinda cool to buy one just for the nostalgia factor.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Oct 12, 2021)

Work wasn't nearly as bad as it has been the past few days, despite a few minor hiccups here and there, and after tomorrow, I have two days off. _Time to start Christmas shopping for the rest of my family._


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 12, 2021)

My duprasi let me hold her and she didn't bite me. She's skittish but learning to trust me.


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Oct 12, 2021)

sold more stuff on ebay
cleaned up the house
Actually got a call back about a job interview ( I have been trying to get a new job for 8 months)


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 12, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Man that takes me back. When I was a smol child we used them all the time. Then smartphones happened.
> 
> Honestly, I think it'd be kinda cool to buy one just for the nostalgia factor.


I'm old school like that, plus I'm a 90s kid


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 12, 2021)

Nobody is calling me... for trouble.

Finally, at least this one day,  I can haz ma time! @w@☆


----------



## herness (Oct 13, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Don't celebrate just yet! She'll outgrow them by tomorrow!


My biggest concern is not even that. I really hope she will keep them on her feet for more than 5 minutes. She hates socks, so trying something else.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 13, 2021)

I made a delicious dinner

I filled my medicine box today

My mom called


----------



## Shyy (Oct 13, 2021)

I managed to sidestep a wreck on the Interstate on the way home this evening. Didn't look like any serious injuries, hopefully. 3 vehicles involved.


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 13, 2021)

I showed this video to my parents and they've agreed to let me get pigeons. It's more ethical than keeping parrots and just as much fun.






Q: How many pets would you like?
Me: Yes.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 14, 2021)

GOOD [heavens] ARE YOU WATCHING THIS, [username not found] !?
I'M GONNA BE A *[[BIG SHOT]]* FOR REAL

(lol)


----------



## Winterr88 (Oct 16, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> Something good happen today? Feel free to share! I love it when good things happen to people~.
> 
> For me, I spent the day with my sister and my baby niece, I bought a beautiful wooden box and a Brita pitcher (with two new filters included) at the thrift store, and the honemade soup that I was planning to cook today is simply delicious!


I sold my first adopt and ate a hamburger today, it was a great day, and it's raining, I love rain :3


----------



## Shyy (Oct 21, 2021)

Got a long (ish) term project almost completed.  Finally got another carbuerator for my truck. Still need to change out the fuel level sender, but, my truck is RUNNING AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *happy dancing*


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Oct 21, 2021)

Someone asked to make fanart of one of my characters 

Also got my funds in from my first ebay sale!


----------



## Shyy (Oct 21, 2021)

Wonderful to hear that! *salutes with cold beer raised*


----------



## Outré (Oct 21, 2021)

I finished the flooring in my kitchen and Family room area.. so now I can finish installing cabinets!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 21, 2021)

I found a quartz crystal at the park today. Must be a tiny cavern nearby I think.





They seem to be very common in Arkansas.


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 29, 2021)

I'm watching The Green Mile (again) with my gerbil. My gerbil is a girl but I wanted a boy so I could call him Mr. Jingles.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 31, 2021)

Finished my Christmas shopping early


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 31, 2021)

I found a sign for my uncle's chicken coop.

It says "beware of the tiny raptors".


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 2, 2021)

I saw a deer today in the woods.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 2, 2021)

Did group therapy for the first time in years today. It was quite excellent, and everyone seemed chill. My friend was there too, which was a happy coincidence.


----------



## BogWitchBrew (Nov 4, 2021)

My husband and I finally got our living room decor up. We moved here in April, the apartment became ours in August, but we had no time to really decorate. I finally got the walls (mostly) painted and now our stuff is up. It's my perfect little woodsy space. It feels good to be "home".


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 5, 2021)

Boss confronted me on my last day and wished me well, even offering to be a reference if I need it!

Every other place I have worked, they didn't even learn or remember my name to know I was leaving.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 5, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Boss confronted me on my last day and wished me well, even offering to be a reference if I need it!
> 
> Every other place I have worked, they didn't even learn or remember my name to know I was leaving.


Well done.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 5, 2021)

Had a cool bromance not-date with a friend
also it's bonfire night

fortunately the fireworks didn't start until after he left because he does not cope well with loud noises or bright lights


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 5, 2021)

My sister got promoted at her job, and she's only worked at the restaurant for a little over 3 months.


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 6, 2021)

My ferret poofed on me. I love the smell of ferret in the morning.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 6, 2021)

Got myself a BW Megatron figure for half price!
Also found out his original VA (David Kaye) is in Eternals (As Arishem The Judge)! He's an awesome guy so I'm glad he's getting work, since Hasbro would rather underpay amateurs than re-hire him.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 6, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Got myself a BW Megatron figure for half price!
> Also found out his original VA (David Kaye) is in Eternals (As Arishem The Judge)! He's an awesome guy so I'm glad he's getting work, since Hasbro would rather underpay amateurs than re-hire him.


Update

HE FOLLOWED ME ON INSTAGRAM AFTER I MENTIONED HIM IN A PHOTO POST

WHAT A GUY


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 6, 2021)

I exercised on my bike for 30 minutes today


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 6, 2021)

Also so far I've lost 27 lbs.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 6, 2021)

It didn't happen today, but I spoke to a friend I hadn't heard from in months and they're doing alright. We also caught up a bit, which was nice.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 7, 2021)

I some how managed to get the parking lights working on my old truck again! Nice to be able to have other people on the road be able to see my truck from behind before they get to close to be able to safely stop before hitting it.


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 10, 2021)

I was reading one of the national news portals and stumbled upon this article that says: "Farmers turn desert into forest in semiarid ecosystem". And I happen to live in the semiarid area.

A few (translated) bits of text:



> A greenish spot stands out in the undulating landscape around Poções, a small municipality in the semiarid region of Bahia. [...] The person responsible for the "oasis" is the 66-year-old retired engineer Nelson Araújo Filho. [...] Sitting in the shade of an umbu tree, Araújo says that for many years that area, which belongs to his father, was home to cassava and maize fields. Some time later, it became pasture for cattle. But the years of intensive use depleted the soil and left it on the verge of becoming a desert - a phenomenon that affects around 13% of the land in the Brazilian semiarid region, according to the Laboratory for Analysis and Processing of Satellite Images at the Federal University of Alagoas.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



And here's an image of it happening, the green spot in stark contrast to its surroundings:







After years of seeing how the gray vegetation turns green during our rainy season, I can see how this works. And this gives me a bit of hope in the midst of all that's been going on in my country.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 10, 2021)

I am now limited to small meals and few snacks because my stomach organ shrank from dieting. I've learned so much self control and I'm pleased with myself!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 10, 2021)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I am now limited to small meals and few snacks because my stomach organ shrank from dieting. I've learned so much self control and I'm pleased with myself!


That and I also prayed to my God for help


----------



## berry (Nov 11, 2021)

Got some new magnetic nose piercings a day before they were expected to arrive!


----------



## Pomorek (Nov 12, 2021)

Two things. 

1) There was this 2014 Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 lying uselessly around, it appeared too sluggish to comfortably use and seemed to lose charge quickly. I got a random idea of experimenting with installing an alternate operating system on it (LineageOS), there was nothing to lose if it goes wrong anyway. Not only it worked flawlessly, now the tablet works noticeably faster (not 100% snappy still, but what to expect), it can install modern apps which it previously couldn't with its Android 4, and it even doesn't seem to lose charge as fast! With some experimenting to find lightweight, ad-blocking apps (which became Opera Touch for browsing, ReadEra for e-books, NewPipe standalone player for YouTube) I have turned a near-useless paperweight back into a practical 10-inch web access device. 

2) My therapist told me that I should make more erotic art. I kid you not.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 13, 2021)

I finally found a place that sells the watch that I've been looking for since the start of the year. My order has been dispatched, and it should arrive here, at latest, a day after my birthday.

It feels good to treat myself to something like this every now and then.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 13, 2021)

My tummy got a lot smaller


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 13, 2021)

And a few days ago I became Born Again.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 14, 2021)

A hedgehog came up to me when I was exercising in the park today. I was concerned it was unwell at first, but it went on its merry way eventually.


----------



## Outré (Nov 14, 2021)

I got to take more naps than is probably healthy.


----------



## лОРИк (Nov 14, 2021)

Yesterday my friend and I played ping pong. Then we watched the movie "Scarface". Nice but very rare day.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 14, 2021)

Watched Shang-Chi with fam.  Excellent blend of Chinese Kung Fu, Japanese Kaiju, and American styles.
Wong is funny in both scenes he's in.  I'm glad they kept the ad lib parts of his character.  Just a good feel good movie.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 15, 2021)

Woke up this morning.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 15, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> A hedgehog came up to me when I was exercising in the park today. I was concerned it was unwell at first, but it went on its merry way eventually.








Photograph of the hedgehog.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Nov 15, 2021)

Bad thing came first, unfortunately. But that's skipped here!

And while I'm being encumbered by that bad thing, I got a friend who heard me out! OwO

That's a good thing! And I believe he'll get to view this one day... Thankies again! Purrr~~ =UwU=♡


----------



## Outré (Nov 15, 2021)

In 2 hours and 20 minutes this day will have ended.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 16, 2021)

Things just sort of worked out today.


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 16, 2021)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I am now limited to small meals and few snacks because my stomach organ shrank from dieting. I've learned so much self control and I'm pleased with myself!


I'm trying to get healthier too. I've found that cutting out sugary foods and eating savory snacks instead helps a lot.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 17, 2021)

I got a new tail today, black sleek and luxurious! Can't wait to shake it dancing this weekend!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 18, 2021)

I decided that life is worth living.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Photograph of the hedgehog.


Okay, that's hella cute.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2021)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I decided that life is worth living.


Life if anything is the greatest gift one could ever receive, in my opinion, and definitely worth living. I am glad you've come to this conclusion, love. It warms my heart to see.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2021)

Hmm, not exactly today per se, but I passed my driver's test last Monday. Can drive manual and automatic, and will most likely be grabbing a manual car on Thursday. Going to be looking at a Volkswagen Polo, which is a neat little car. Perfect for a starter car. Also a tad nervous about owning one as I won't have anyone sitting next to me anymore, which will also feel.. odd.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 23, 2021)

Well I finally received my watch that I ordered 2 weeks ago or so. I love it


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 23, 2021)

I just commissioned my fursona! i'm so excited to see how it turns out!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 23, 2021)

I found the Crimson Vow series of Magic:The Gathering.  Good art!


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 23, 2021)

Found out my LDL levels are better than in the last exam and within the ET/alien range according to my sister


----------



## Outré (Nov 23, 2021)

Today it became my turn on a waiting list. So the person that I commissioned started work on the ref sheet for my fursona!!!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 26, 2021)

I just stole and hid my wife's phone so she'll get some sleep and rest of her case of the flu.  I'll take the win now because I'll take a beatin later


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 26, 2021)

Boiler got fixed!
My god that was a good shower


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 26, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Boiler got fixed!
> My god that was a good shower


High fives because it was fixed!  Omg, i know how that sucks.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 29, 2021)

I finished this art piece of two other furs dressed as Quantrons from Power Rangers In Space.  Graafen and PyroAssassin.

They both loved it!


----------



## berry (Nov 29, 2021)

I’m working on a visual novel and got all of my lines for it cut and ready to be coded in!


----------



## Outré (Nov 30, 2021)

I figured out a problem at work that other people have been trying to figure out for a few day, so that was kind of cool.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 30, 2021)

Today, I finally had the mental capacity, and 2 hours of free time to sit down and study some German and French. I miss doing this so much. Learning languages makes me feel alive.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 30, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Today, I finally had the mental capacity, and 2 hours of free time to sit down and study some German and French. I miss doing this so much. Learning languages makes me feel alive.


 Ich gratuliere, mon ami! _<grin>_


----------



## Shyy (Nov 30, 2021)

Got an original 1945 Willys MB running and driving around the yard at work today. That's a pretty cool old ride!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 1, 2021)

One of the people I have been training and mentoring just got a lucrative job offer.  I'm seriously proud of him and his hard work.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 1, 2021)

After 2 months of training full time, I passed my two "graduation tests" and I am starting work next week.

Fucking finally boi


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 1, 2021)

Rimna said:


> After 2 months of training full time, I passed my two "graduation tests" and I am starting work next week.
> 
> Fucking finally boi


Grats!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 3, 2021)

I found a deer.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 3, 2021)

I overslept but my boss gave zero fucks because HE overslept too. Does that count?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 5, 2021)

Christmas shopping.  It always makes me a little happy.


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 5, 2021)

It's my lizard's 1st birthday tomorrow!! But because I have to work tmr, we celebrated it today. We took him to the pet store and let him pick out a new decoration to go in his tank. We got him some superworms, hornworms, all his favorites. I also ordered a new 75 gallon tank for him that will be arriving next week, I believe. It was time for an upgrade though, as I only had a 40 gallon. I was able to order some new plants and wood for his tank as well. I can't wait for it all to arrive so I can put it together and let him see it!


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 5, 2021)

I had hay fever since yesterday and just nonstop. This afternoon I was able to take a short nap. And, it's gone also had a dream about a sketch I made which, I woke up from and drew it to see I saw clearly. I also dreamt I had posted it on FA with a lot of views and favs . . .so. . umm. . guess when it's done I will do that. (o-o)


----------



## Shyy (Dec 5, 2021)

Managed to sort of re-connect with someone that's a bit important in my life. Going to see if we can re-connect again this weekend.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 6, 2021)

My mother's surgery was successful.

Nothing too complex. She's feeling well and relieved now.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 7, 2021)

I actually worked on my first case today and it went as smoothly as it could have.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 8, 2021)

they re-enabled the bus shelter heaters, finally


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 10, 2021)

My "gaming" chair has arrived, I've finished assembling it and my spine is really thanking me~


----------



## Lenago (Dec 10, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> My "gaming" chair has arrived, I've finished assembling it and my spine is really thanking me~


Ohhhh "noice"~


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 10, 2021)

It is Friday so the weekend started! ^w^


----------



## Rimna (Dec 14, 2021)

I had mint tea and it was very good.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 16, 2021)

I made cookies with my family today <3


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Dec 16, 2021)

One of my profs was 62 mins late to a 70min class =)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 16, 2021)

With the help of a friend, I reinstalled the self brackets in my closet which had collapsed. Next step is to get a new shelf cut and painted.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Dec 16, 2021)

First day on my new job, and I'd say I got the hang of it quickly.


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 18, 2021)

My sister bought me a gift I was not expecting as I was trying to save money to get it myself. I think this has just made my entire Christmas


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 18, 2021)

I woke up still alive


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 18, 2021)

Bought some furniture today. (It was yesterday but apparently I forgot to hit enter)

Ouch, 2009$ gone, but at least now I can sit somewhere that isn't my bed or flattened computer chair.
Coffee table has fake marble esque flip top.
Sofa can be used for catnaps, or sleeping on when I need to be downstairs to hear someone knock on the door for deliveries.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 20, 2021)

I upgraded my son's and my ps4s to 4Tb SSDs.  Work like champs and network has a 16Tb Buffalo for game storage.

Bad news: games are about 100Gb nowadays after all the day 1 bug fixes, but still.


----------



## Erix (Dec 20, 2021)

Got a job a week ago and it’s actually not too bad! I’m happy with it, and I’m finally glad I can pay for my own shit and stuff so I won’t have to bother my mom as much anymore ^^


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 20, 2021)

Erix said:


> Got a job a week ago and it’s actually not too bad! I’m happy with it, and I’m finally glad I can pay for my own shit and stuff so I won’t have to bother my mom as much anymore ^^


What kind?
You flippin burgers?


----------



## Erix (Dec 20, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> What kind?
> You flippin burgers?


Heh naw, my older bro really tried to make me not go that route heh =w=

Wasn’t gonna do it anyway but whatever

Workin at good ol amazon! ^u^


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 20, 2021)

Erix said:


> Heh naw, my older bro really tried to make me not go that route heh =w=
> 
> Wasn’t gonna do it anyway but whatever
> 
> Workin at good ol amazon! ^u^


Omg
You can sell your pee bottles on the side and make millions!!!

But seriously, I'm glad you managed to dodge the fastfood and retail route. Sure you can learn a lot from there, but it's still emotionally draining. 
I hope things aren't miserable for you there, not like at your janitor job. <:[
The kids are looking forward to when you finally take us all to Disney World!!! UuU


----------



## Erix (Dec 20, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Omg
> You can sell your pee bottles on the side and make millions!!!
> 
> But seriously, I'm glad you managed to dodge the fastfood and retail route. Sure you can learn a lot from there, but it's still emotionally draining.
> ...


Yeah I was told to stay away from the fast food industry. I’ve had a bit of experience in retail, and it was meh, can see how it could be emotionally draining foe sho tho =w=

Think I’m really gonna end up liking this jobs convenience aspect so Amazon > janitor lets go xd

AND DONT YOU WORRY, ILL GET US TO DISNEY WORLD. DOIN IT FOR THE KIDS BABY!! xD


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## LexingtonDelta (Dec 21, 2021)

I have stopped caring about work more than my job description and have lifted a massive weight of stress off my shoulders. so thats good, right?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 22, 2021)

Got boosted.


----------



## Shyy (Dec 24, 2021)

Showed my 2 youngest (16 & 20) the first "form" of fighting with a Lighsaber. They were not only happily beating the stuffing out of each other, proper form being used, the blocks were getting pretty good, as well. Proud parent moment- teaching your kids how to beat the hell out of someone with a stick AND how to properly defend against said stick.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 24, 2021)

I feel happy!
my gender mood finally changed again into Femaley womaney! yaayyy!!! <3


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 25, 2021)

Shyy said:


> Showed my 2 youngest (16 & 20) the first "form" of fighting with a Lighsaber. They were not only happily beating the stuffing out of each other, proper form being used, the blocks were getting pretty good, as well. Proud parent moment- teaching your kids how to beat the hell out of someone with a stick AND how to properly defend against said stick.


It's form 7 you have to worry about.  Never go full Samuel L. Jackson.


----------



## Shyy (Dec 25, 2021)

Well played, Minerva. Oddly enough, I will be going through my "trial" for Juyo in a couple of weeks... I am currently working on 5th form- Shien. Trial on Tuesday.


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 25, 2021)

Played tons with a furfriend using my new Switch!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 26, 2021)

Watching the kids and visiting parents open presents was a joy.  

Also, got a Sailor Moon snuggie which is weird and cool.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 26, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Played tons with a furfriend using my new Switch!


I'm super glad to hear that friendo! UwU


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Dec 31, 2021)

I finally got a kayak which means I can start kayaking/fishing with my father.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 1, 2022)

My son and I played flight sims!  
*happy claps*


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 1, 2022)

I upgraded to a larger tank and it sets up perfectly. Merlin loves it very much. He had a fun day exploring, before retiring to his cozy hollow rock for the night.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 3, 2022)

I went to the bathroom and found one of those Jehovah's Witness booklets on the paper dispenser of the stall, like The Empty Tomb or some such.

Replaced it with The Good Morty.


----------



## Raever (Jan 3, 2022)

Got a "new" (*older model) car.
I'm excited to start upgrading it later this year.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 3, 2022)

Found some Monster The Doctor available. Today's a good day. =w=


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Jan 3, 2022)

I woke up today so there's that... but that being 'good' depends on who is asked.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 3, 2022)

Uploaded my latest NSFW series (not FA) and I suddenly got the amount of likes and favs that'd have taken more than a year if these were my usual arts... And my pals who saw these arts were like "Can't believe you are not an NSFW-focus artist!"

Oh well.. Perhaps I should really turn over? I'm overwhelmed by such positiveness that I never imagined.. Meowies!

..If only I could draw more frequently.. Xd


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 3, 2022)

Now I'm curious where this is...lol


----------



## Faustus (Jan 4, 2022)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Oh well.. Perhaps I should really turn over? I'm overwhelmed by such positiveness that I never imagined.. Meowies!


Come to the dark side, we have cookies. Also pasties.


----------



## Faustus (Jan 4, 2022)

Ooh, good thing that happened today, I fixed the 3D printer!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 11, 2022)

I finally managed to find myself again, put myself at ease and my heart at rest, after some serious traumatic events lately.
(Updated my signature, as a way to remind myself too.)


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 17, 2022)

I'm really tired from bad sleep but therapy is making me feel more and more optimistic about my life. 

She also apparently runs a job/career center, and has referred me to a program that could provide financial assistance for schooling. I know there have always been sites like these, but for whatever reason, when I tried to apply for them in the past, they said no such feature existed. So like... at least now I know 100% there is and with how much shit I've been through I won't be afraid to interrogate them if they turn me away this time.

I might even be able to get a free evaluation to determine if I have anything like ADHD, if I'm on the spectrum, and other diagnosis' that would otherwise cost me a lifetimes salary!


----------



## BluefoxLongtail (Jan 17, 2022)

Managed to get an otherwise quite glitchy piece of computer code to output what I need it to about 80% of the time. ^^


----------



## Aethelwulf (Jan 24, 2022)

Finished sewing my first Viking cap. Mistakes were made, but it's all part of growing and learning.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 28, 2022)

Finished an assessment I'd been dreading doing


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 3, 2022)

My folks bought a new puppy, and I fell in love with her almost instantly.


----------



## herness (Feb 4, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> My folks bought a new puppy, and I fell in love with her almost instantly.
> 
> View attachment 127078


Adorable!!!!
I had a great day with my daughter today.
Signed up fr a new online course after checking RE Mentor reviews here and am a little excited about it.
My wife made a super delicious dinner.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 4, 2022)

I got under 100kg again, which is nice. I'm a chubby, I know. But I'm working on it. o3o


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 18, 2022)

I took a shit in an alleyway behind a museum.

I was out walking and I needed to go but it was late and there were no public toilets.

It was nice. I feel in tune with my animal side.


----------



## Raever (Feb 18, 2022)

I got a raise. :3


----------



## Djarum1312 (Feb 19, 2022)

I've got my favorite cider today, bulmers crushed red berries and lime


----------



## Rimna (Feb 19, 2022)

I had a cigar and it was nice


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 25, 2022)

I vented about the matter on the Vent Thread, so here comes an anti-vent

Mom showed me her recent exchanges with my brother through IM, and among his messages, he said he's deeply grateful to my mother for never releasing his hand, even after being so harsh with her countless times. And he apologized for it

This comes one week after a rather big text I wrote on notepad to vent about the feud between him and our parents that has been going on for months now, which I decided to keep to myself in the end. I mean, I've tried talking to him, talking to my sis, comforting mom and dad, trying to moderate things, feeling completely powerless at some point, questioning my own worth in the family. But none of this matters when I see my brother being good to our parents

edit: just now I noticed how I've been a tad more hyper/inspired on the forums than usual. I must be less aware than I thought about how this situation is affecting my psyche, something to bring to next therapy session I guess


----------



## BluefoxLongtail (Mar 1, 2022)

I got a better grade than I anticipated on a Calculus test. ^^


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 2, 2022)

(yesterday)

I found this little thing.


----------



## RobGood (Mar 2, 2022)

I saw a good old movie with children


----------



## Mambi (Mar 3, 2022)

I got tomorrow off work, so tunes going loud, catnip in the air, wine in the glass, and feeling *great*! Woohoo!! Love to all!!!

_<with a wide smile, the cat shakes his tail playfully and raises his arms as his eyes close and he bops to the beat of the music dizzily> _


----------



## лОРИк (Mar 3, 2022)

Nothing good.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 4, 2022)

I found another one.


----------



## Kaizo (Mar 4, 2022)

Played with some friends of mine. It’s sort of a small thing, but I haven’t been interacting with one of them in a good bit, and it felt nice to play with em again.


----------



## Filter (Mar 6, 2022)

The weather is nice. Good for reading outside and riding my bike.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 11, 2022)

Although it was yesterday, I came home from the hospital


----------



## Green_Brick (Mar 11, 2022)

I don't know if I can consider it to be "today", since it happened last night, but... I just found out that my friend got accepted into the university that he's been wanting to go to for a long time! I'm so happy for him!! ^^


----------



## Kaizo (Mar 11, 2022)

Laid out a plan today on how I’m going to tackle my final exam for my physics class. If I’m being honest, a few days ago I lost all hope. The class had been absolutely destroying me and I thought I was going to 100% fail the class. Though I’ve decided to not give up, not yet. Each day until the final exam, I plan on reviewing 1-2 chapters from my textbook and making damn sure I got the concepts down. I won’t half ass the studying like I did before.

It’s game time


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 12, 2022)

Got new art supplies


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 13, 2022)

Bought a Dunkin' "box of joe" and donuts for my housemates and I


----------



## лОРИк (Mar 14, 2022)

I photographed all the mutants and got a big reward.


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 14, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I found another one.



Is that a muntjac deer? I bloody love them, they're so cute.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 15, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Is that a muntjac deer? I bloody love them, they're so cute.


Yes


----------



## Rustic-Cyber-Fox (Mar 16, 2022)

Checked my account this morning and discovered I had more cash that I thought....yaayy


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 16, 2022)

One good thing that happened? Let's see...it came in the variations of music! Turns out watching a two hour win and fails compilation of GTA showed a bunch of interesting songs as well! Stuff like Monstercat, classical piano, and others as well made themselves present during the video, which is pretty nifty overall!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 16, 2022)

My Harry Potter dvds and my new portable dvd player arrived, along with some new art supplies.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 16, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> My Harry Potter dvds and my new portable dvd player arrived, along with some new art supplies.


Pretty nifty!


----------



## Foxridley (Mar 17, 2022)

I found out I don’t have to report for jury duty.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 17, 2022)

I 9rdered a caramel macchiato from Starbucks.  Pretty typical.  The baristo looked good,  ut noticed I was checking out the woman in front of me.  She was gorgeous in a black pencil skirt and red tight top and really cute shoes.  So I was definitely on her.
Baristo noticed and he was a cutie, too.
Baristo to woman: Have yoi seen "Rent" because you have got this Maureen thing going on.  You're just a total package.
Woman: I've never seen it.

I figure out what he's doing and I start smiling.  Then he looks and points and goes, "Oh she knows what I'm talking about."
The woman was starting to figure out what was happening when the baristo looks ather, then me,  and just blasts, "O-M-G!  She is so straight!  well, pussycat, you'll get the next one." 

I just spit out my coffee laughing from embarrassment as this woman looks at me in shock and bewilderment.

I thought it was funny.  I'm terrible at writing this stuff.


----------



## Foxridley (Mar 18, 2022)

The cute YCH I got a slot in was posted.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 19, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> The cute YCH I got a slot in was posted.


That's awesome to hear! Top marks to you buddy!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 19, 2022)

Losing more weight and it's awesome


----------



## Mambi (Mar 20, 2022)

I literally just bought a new RGB Razer keyboard and loving the lightshow!!! (Razer Ornata v2 Chroma if curious). 

The lighting customization options are beyond incredible to me...


----------



## RileyFaulley (Mar 21, 2022)

Technically yesterday. I went to a flea market early in the morning with my gf + bf, took a look around, and got a horchata. Absolutely delicious. :3


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 21, 2022)

Been raining for hours, after months of sunlight!


----------



## RileyFaulley (Mar 21, 2022)

Got out of my first day on the new job and everyone seems awesome!


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 24, 2022)

Research I co-authored was published recently. It has been picked up by national news outlets in the UK, and other news outlets in Germany, Italy, Russia and across the Arab world.


----------



## FlareAeon (Mar 24, 2022)

I got paid today~ 
I also managed to finally make (and finish awfully drawing) an official sona for myself. :3


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 24, 2022)

FlareAeon said:


> I got paid today~
> I also managed to finally make (and finish awfully drawing) an official sona for myself. :3


Payment is always fun! And whatever your sona may be, I'll have nothing but good to say about it! Also, congrats on officially making one for yourself!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 24, 2022)

Getting Chinese takeout for dinner
Cleaned my room
Made my bed
*COVID TEST WAS NEGATIVE*


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 24, 2022)

I went walking and met some friendly horses.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 24, 2022)

I lost 6 lbs in a week


(Even though I have a cold.)


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2022)

I got my allowance today


----------



## Mambi (Mar 25, 2022)

Just got Mortal Kombat 11 Ultimate, and discovered by sheer coincidence that it's designed to integrate into my new keyboard's colour system during gameplay and the like. Cool surprise when I played it the first time!


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 25, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Just got Mortal Kombat 11 Ultimate, and discovered by sheer coincidence that it's designed to integrate into my new keyboard's colour system during gameplay and the like. Cool surprise when I played it the first time!


Now that's a pretty nifty one!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 25, 2022)

My med taxi driver took me to the Dunkin' Donuts drivethrough, and I got a hot coffee, a wake up wrap and hashbrowns. He took me there because he picked me up too early.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 26, 2022)

Finally was able to take DayQuil today


----------



## Mambi (Mar 26, 2022)

Ahhh, DayQuil, The "guzzling, staggering, why-am-I-laying-on-the-kitchen-floor" medicine. Very effective when feeling off. <_giggle>_


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 26, 2022)

98% over my cold


----------



## Kope (Mar 26, 2022)

I had a fun dream where I wrestled animal people and went on adventures with them.


----------



## RobGood (Mar 28, 2022)

I bought a new TV, the next step I want to buy a firestick. Has anyone had any recent experience with it? I found intresting information in this website, some tricks and advises.I think it will be useful.


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (Mar 31, 2022)

...well, it won't happen till tonight but I'm going to see _Wicked._


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 1, 2022)

Due to over two months of core workouts, I lost at least twenty two pounds over that time! So now I'm just thinner than before!


----------



## Rimna (Apr 1, 2022)

I smoked a cigar and it was great.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 1, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I smoked a cigar and it was great.


Awesome!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 1, 2022)

I smoked a doobie and it was great


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 1, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I smoked a doobie and it was great


Neat!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 2, 2022)

I lost two more lbs


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 2, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I lost two more lbs


Awesome stuff! Keep up the fantastic work!


----------



## Rayd (Apr 2, 2022)

went for my eye exam today, and my eye doctor turned out to be a big gamer. spent like 90% of the eye exam talking to each other about destiny and dead by daylight lol.

came _this close_ to asking him for his steam/discord but figured it'd be a little weird to be gaming buddies with my eye doctor.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 2, 2022)

Rayd said:


> went for my eye exam today, and my eye doctor turned out to be a big gamer. spent like 90% of the eye exam talking to each other about destiny and dead by daylight lol.
> 
> came _this close_ to asking him for his steam/discord but figured it'd be a little weird to be gaming buddies with my eye doctor.


I honestly think you should've done so! Doesn't matter if it would've been odd or not, that's a whole _gamer doctor! _A rare sight and find!

If you go to him again, definitely do so! You guys can probably have a ball on Destiny or other games, if you so choose to. Still pretty neat though!


----------



## May_Month (Apr 3, 2022)

I ate a piece of red velvet cake and it was amazing :з


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 3, 2022)

May_Month said:


> I ate a piece of red velvet cake and it was amazing :з


Yeah! Red velvet!


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (Apr 3, 2022)

There's going to be not one but _two _episodes of Weakest Link  this week.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 4, 2022)

A manuscript I wanted to publish has been accepted.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 4, 2022)

Got my blood test done in time to catch the bus.

I get weekly blood tests for medication levels.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 5, 2022)

I cleaned up my rooms - lots of old things needed throwing out


----------



## Universe (Apr 5, 2022)

Lego Star Wars the Skywalker Saga is coming out today


----------



## Hiridor (Apr 5, 2022)

I took a shower, Still debating whether this is a good thing or not.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 5, 2022)

Got a new water bottle + stickerssssss


----------



## Mambi (Apr 5, 2022)

Hiridor said:


> I took a shower, Still debating whether this is a good thing or not.



It is for everyone around you! <_sniffs the air and nods approvingly>_


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 5, 2022)

Had Chinese food, even though a piece of broccoli burned my tongue


----------



## Pomorek (Apr 6, 2022)

Found this article. I love these guys.








						Hope for Kenya’s mountain bongos as five released into sanctuary
					

Rewilding programme marks the ‘most significant step’ in ensuring the critically endangered species’ survival




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 6, 2022)

Went to Five Below, and got a unicorn blanket and 10 new pairs of socks.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 7, 2022)

I learned how to play Ode to Joy on the guitar :3


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 7, 2022)

I won at bingo xD don't ask


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 8, 2022)

I found my squishy cat keychain!! I thought I'd never see it again QwQ


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## May_Month (Apr 11, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> View attachment 130161


What an awesome little squishy kitty! It's so great that you found it ^w^


----------



## May_Month (Apr 11, 2022)

Didn't happened today, but a few days ago I attended my first ever convention!
It was a board game con, where board games authors playtested their new games with random people, and also there were lectures about board games development

It was fun! Now after I visited at least one convention I feel more courage to visit even more
(Maybe soon I will finally be brave enough to go to my local furry meet ups)
But I still get extremely anxious in a room filled with SO MANY PEOPLE  >w<


----------



## лОРИк (Apr 11, 2022)

I finished gothic 1. phew


----------



## Rimna (Apr 11, 2022)

лОРИк said:


> I finished gothic 1. phew


I never thought I'd meet another person on a furry platform who has played Gothic.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 11, 2022)

I got a burgundy cardigan that flows dramatically in the wind!


----------



## Rimna (Apr 11, 2022)

I played a few more songs on the guitar. I'm currently learning how to play The Wellerman.

I also completed the Duolingo German course by passing the final test without any errors UwU


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 11, 2022)

I rescued a baby mouse. It was in the middle of the road and I picked it up. It was bleeding from the rectum but luckily I live near to a vet and I took it to them. They'll release it back into the wild if it pulls through. I wanted it as a pet (it didn't bite) but I felt too shy to ask. Still, I rescued a little mouse. Yay me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 13, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I played a few more songs on the guitar. I'm currently learning how to play The Wellerman.
> 
> I also completed the Duolingo German course by passing the final test without any errors UwU


Ganz gut. ;}


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 13, 2022)

I sold two games and sold a commission


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 13, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I sold two games and sold a commission


Awesome! Glad to hear it!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 15, 2022)

I landed a new skateboard trick. 

Heel flip.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 22, 2022)

I have espresso again =)


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 22, 2022)

I had two chicken sandwiches


----------



## Rimna (Apr 26, 2022)

They passion I had for wristwatches is rekindled again, thanks to a good friend.

This was as a result of a conversation we had last week and I was smiling today when I picked up a different watch to wear today. 

This is nice.


----------



## лОРИк (Apr 26, 2022)

I installed a modification for Risen 1! Yesterday I tried to do this all day, but I constantly had problems with it.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 26, 2022)

On Majora's Mask, I beat Stone Tower Temple and collected all 15 stray faeries without a walkthrough.


----------



## Rayd (Apr 27, 2022)

it's my birthday! 21. woooo. i think.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 27, 2022)

Rayd said:


> it's my birthday! 21. woooo. i think.


Happy birthday!!!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 28, 2022)

I am out of quarentine!!!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 28, 2022)

Rayd said:


> it's my birthday! 21. woooo. i think.



Are you hung over today?


----------



## Dandelionqueen (Apr 28, 2022)

I got my new cologne in the mail today and I'm very excited! It smells wonderful


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 28, 2022)

Oh, yeah.  Lots of sleep!


----------



## Mambi (Apr 29, 2022)

My elderly father (76) who's only a year separated from full on heart attack-open heart surgery/bypass/pacemaker...got COVID last weekend and was hospitalized!!! 
He had a rough time...could only speak 2 word sentences at best and shitloads of pain during it, heavily weakened, and yeah...it was not looking great.

Obviously* that's *not the good news...the good news is that he's doing much better now, was sent home yesterday and can breathe again. The doctor flat out said if he wasn't vaccinated he'd have died, no question. I was talking to him personally and yeah, he's gonna be ok! _<wipes forehead>

(to all that I've left hanging in RP's, I'm sorry but *obviously *my mind was not on anything but that for the past while. Now that things are more stable, I'll try and catch up tonight and over the weekend. @Marius Merganser  ,@Silverthunder, @Firuthi Dragovic ,@Badgermansam, @Laval-Uborn ,@pyrotechnical , anyone else I forgot in my haze )_


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 29, 2022)

Mambi said:


> My elderly father (76) who's only a year separated from full on heart attack-open heart surgery/bypass/pacemaker...got COVID last weekend and was hospitalized!!!
> He had a rough time...could only speak 2 word sentences at best and shitloads of pain during it, heavily weakened, and yeah...it was not looking great.
> 
> Obviously* that's *not the good news...the good news is that he's doing much better now, was sent home yesterday and can breathe again. The doctor flat out said if he wasn't vaccinated he'd have died, no question. I was talking to him personally and yeah, he's gonna be ok! _<wipes forehead>
> ...



I was wondering where you disappeared to! 
I'm glad they're doing better and hope they continue to do so! 
And make sure to give yourself some relaxation time, that was no doubt stressful!


----------



## Rayd (Apr 29, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Are you hung over today?


forgot to reply to this, but nope! never plan on even tasting alcohol actually.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 29, 2022)

Mambi said:


> My elderly father (76) who's only a year separated from full on heart attack-open heart surgery/bypass/pacemaker...got COVID last weekend and was hospitalized!!!
> He had a rough time...could only speak 2 word sentences at best and shitloads of pain during it, heavily weakened, and yeah...it was not looking great.
> 
> Obviously* that's *not the good news...the good news is that he's doing much better now, was sent home yesterday and can breathe again. The doctor flat out said if he wasn't vaccinated he'd have died, no question. I was talking to him personally and yeah, he's gonna be ok! _<wipes forehead>
> ...


I'm  glad he's doing better and I hope he bounces back quickly.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 29, 2022)

Mambi said:


> My elderly father (76) who's only a year separated from full on heart attack-open heart surgery/bypass/pacemaker...got COVID last weekend and was hospitalized!!!
> He had a rough time...could only speak 2 word sentences at best and shitloads of pain during it, heavily weakened, and yeah...it was not looking great.
> 
> Obviously* that's *not the good news...the good news is that he's doing much better now, was sent home yesterday and can breathe again. The doctor flat out said if he wasn't vaccinated he'd have died, no question. I was talking to him personally and yeah, he's gonna be ok! _<wipes forehead>
> ...


I kind of had assumed it was the reactor thing that had been going on for the past month, but yeah, *that* takes way higher priority.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Apr 29, 2022)

I got a big commission order today! Literally two days after I had a £400 vet bill, so it's helping me a lot!


----------



## Laval-Uborn (Apr 30, 2022)

Mambi said:


> My elderly father (76) who's only a year separated from full on heart attack-open heart surgery/bypass/pacemaker...got COVID last weekend and was hospitalized!!!
> He had a rough time...could only speak 2 word sentences at best and shitloads of pain during it, heavily weakened, and yeah...it was not looking great.
> 
> Obviously* that's *not the good news...the good news is that he's doing much better now, was sent home yesterday and can breathe again. The doctor flat out said if he wasn't vaccinated he'd have died, no question. I was talking to him personally and yeah, he's gonna be ok! _<wipes forehead>
> ...


Well glad everything's alright!
Do take your time and don't stress too much about being inactive. Everyone needs a break, especially after such pressing matters.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 30, 2022)

I drank the best tea I have ever had in my life so far, and I've tried plenty. This was hands down better than any other tea or espresso I've tasted. 
Costs an arm and a leg in comparison but god damnit, was it worth it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I drank the best tea I have ever had in my life so far, and I've tried plenty. This was hands down better than any other tea or espresso I've tasted.
> Costs an arm and a leg in comparison but god damnit, was it worth it.



What kind of tea was it? Black, green etc?


----------



## Rimna (Apr 30, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> What kind of tea was it? Black, green etc?



Rooibos and Thyme


----------



## Badgermansam (Apr 30, 2022)

Mambi said:


> My elderly father (76) who's only a year separated from full on heart attack-open heart surgery/bypass/pacemaker...got COVID last weekend and was hospitalized!!!
> He had a rough time...could only speak 2 word sentences at best and shitloads of pain during it, heavily weakened, and yeah...it was not looking great.
> 
> Obviously* that's *not the good news...the good news is that he's doing much better now, was sent home yesterday and can breathe again. The doctor flat out said if he wasn't vaccinated he'd have died, no question. I was talking to him personally and yeah, he's gonna be ok! _<wipes forehead>
> ...


It's never fun when a family member is in hospital, glad to hear the end is better than the beginning. Just happy that your okay, if you need to, take some time to destress, there's no rush for this, at all. ^^


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 30, 2022)

I beat through Majora's Mask 100% this morning around 12 am. First time ever too.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 3, 2022)

I found the perfect photo frame at an antique store for $2


----------



## Fallowfox (May 5, 2022)

I have new research published. 

I voted.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 5, 2022)

I have new barista to ogle


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 5, 2022)

I got my money back


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 6, 2022)

Lost more of my chomnk


----------



## Xitheon (May 8, 2022)

I got chased by a horse and made friends with a baby sheep.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 8, 2022)

Found some cute new sandals on Amazon


----------



## Rayd (May 9, 2022)

my therapist gave me a chocolate milk


----------



## лОРИк (May 10, 2022)

I had a good 2 days in the village. It's quiet there and I like it. And there are no bedbugs.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 10, 2022)

Frogfren said:


> I woke up and realized we might finally be putting a stop to the murder of the unborn.







__





						Loading…
					





					forums.furaffinity.net


----------



## ben909 (May 10, 2022)

Frogfren said:


> I woke up and realized we might finally be putting a stop to the murder of the unborn.


you will never stop us from eating scrambled eggs in the morning, who cares about the chicken to be

(also their account fits the form)


----------



## TyraWadman (May 10, 2022)

Who the heck wakes up after any political news and thinks 'I NEED TO SIGN UP FOR FAF AND LET ALL THE FURRIES KNOW'

No one in their right mind, I tell you hwat 

If I had to grade it, its still slightly above the kid that discovered urban dictionary last week. But not by much. It's an easy and blatant trigger subject and that's what makes it predictable and boring. 

Overall, 0.5/10 UnU


----------



## Fallowfox (May 10, 2022)

So I just found out that a youtube channel with over 100,000 subscribers mentioned science I contributed to. 

*But* the truly good thing is that they pronounced my name correctly.


----------



## Xitheon (May 11, 2022)

My fitness tracker says I've used 1337 calories today. (Is "1337" still a thing? It was a popular gaming meme, back in my day.)


----------



## LustiTea (May 11, 2022)

I had a somewhat relaxing day today.


----------



## Ramjet (May 12, 2022)

Saved an American Robin that had one leg with his claws wrapped up in string that ended up wrapped around a branch on the ground.
How on Earth he got himself in that predicament I'll never know.


----------



## Xitheon (May 13, 2022)

My snake finally ate after nearly two months of starving himself. He's a royal/ball python and they're known for going off their food.

I rubbed a dead chick all over his (also dead - I don't live feed and I never will. It's cruel and can even be dangerous for the snake.) mouse and left them both in his tank. The chick was just to stimulate him to eat the mouse but he surprised me by eating both of them.

Very happy. I feel like a good snake mom.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 13, 2022)

Hung out at the beach today


----------



## BadRoy (May 13, 2022)

I drew for almost the entire day. but I got the commission done and proceeded to get drunk so that's about as good a day as I can imagine


----------



## Fallowfox (May 14, 2022)

I saw a woodpecker yesterday, although I did not manage to photograph it.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 15, 2022)

It's raining hard. 

We've had such a dry spring the ground needs every drop.


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (May 17, 2022)

I had my hair cut.


----------



## Foxridley (May 17, 2022)

The scientific paper I wrote was published.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 18, 2022)

My betta fish made the biggest bubble nest today.

That's a sign of good health and happyness.


----------



## ben909 (May 18, 2022)

game got a bugfix for the day after finals


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> The scientific paper I wrote was published.



Congratulations!
Can I ask general subject area? (Provided you do not dox yourself)
Are you tracking the reception on altmetric?


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (May 19, 2022)

...well, it hasn't happened yet but I'm going to see Tootsie: The Musical tonight.


----------



## Kara Kusa (May 19, 2022)

I slept for 13 hours and it was wonderful.


----------



## Foxridley (May 19, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Congratulations!
> Can I ask general subject area? (Provided you do not dox yourself)
> Are you tracking the reception on altmetric?


Broadly speaking, the subject area is planetary geology.
I'm not on altmetric, but I'll look into it.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> Broadly speaking, the subject area is planetary geology.
> I'm not on altmetric, but I'll look into it.



You don't need to be on it. 
Click on the hyperlink/DOI to your paper and press 'ctrl+f' 'metrics' on your keyboard. 

If your article is listed on altmetric it will be possible to click it to see whether people are discussing the paper on social media, 
whether anybody has cited the work, used Mendeley to read it and so forth. 

I use this function to read other papers if they cite mine.


----------



## Foxridley (May 19, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> You don't need to be on it.
> Click on the hyperlink/DOI to your paper and press 'ctrl+f' 'metrics' on your keyboard.
> 
> If your article is listed on altmetric it will be possible to click it to see whether people are discussing the paper on social media,
> ...


I see. I think it's too recent for much to have happened yet.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 19, 2022)

Two words: Chinese food


----------



## JuniperW (May 24, 2022)

I finished my first year of university. Jesus, am I so happy that it's over for now.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 24, 2022)

I managed to have a conversation with someone I hate. Omg, they are stupid.

Guy: So what do you think of what's  going on with this exercise.
Me: well, i think we're in an age of super boredom, hype, and mediocrity.  We tend to celebrate relentlessness and being a menace to society by  aling refuse our inspiration and terrorism our trade.
Guy: yeah, seems legit.  So about the lack of logistics....
Me: sabotage and piracy! I think they have chaos as a mental state.  Complete counter culture from some unknown underground.  I mean we're better than the best.  Complete megalomaniacal and harder than the rest.

Dude walks off, my coworker walks up: Did you just sing KMFDM to that jerk and he accepted it?


----------



## Foxridley (May 26, 2022)

Sort of a sad occasion; it’s the anniversary of my dad passing away. As an annual tradition, I went to the creek we used to walk in together and got some nice pics.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2022)

@Foxridley Those are some good photographs of what looks like a rich area; I'm glad you have good memories there. 
Is that a k-feldspar rich granite in the background of the last photo?
The pebbles in the first image look like a different rock like a phyllite or something; is the creek along a fault line or something?


----------



## Foxridley (May 27, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> @Foxridley Those are some good photographs of what looks like a rich area; I'm glad you have good memories there.
> Is that a k-feldspar rich granite in the background of the last photo?
> The pebbles in the first image look like a different rock like a phyllite or something; is the creek along a fault line or something?


Only minor faults in my area. My area has Devonian shale and sandstone overlain by Pleistocene till. The flattish rocks in the first image are probably locally-derived sandstone for the most part. The boulder in the last image is a glacial erratic, probably from the Canadian Shield. We have a lot of miscellaneous granites and gneisses. I hadn't thought much of the type, but I figure it's a k-feldspar rich granite or syenite.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 28, 2022)

Went to a monster truck rally.  Fun, but exceptionally loud.


Foxridley said:


> Only minor faults in my area. My area has Devonian shale and sandstone overlain by Pleistocene till. The flattish rocks in the first image are probably locally-derived sandstone for the most part. The boulder in the last image is a glacial erratic, probably from the Canadian Shield. We have a lot of miscellaneous granites and gneisses. I hadn't thought much of the type, but I figure it's a k-feldspar rich granite or syenite.


Geeking out.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 29, 2022)

Well technically yesterday, but I made the Deans List at my college.


Foxridley said:


> Only minor faults in my area. My area has Devonian shale and sandstone overlain by Pleistocene till. The flattish rocks in the first image are probably locally-derived sandstone for the most part. The boulder in the last image is a glacial erratic, probably from the Canadian Shield. We have a lot of miscellaneous granites and gneisses. I hadn't thought much of the type, but I figure it's a k-feldspar rich granite or syenite.


Man, do I have a geology story. So when I was a kid there had just been a major rainstorm at my house. Me and my dad went out to observe what all had been affected by the storm. We went out to the field behind my house where I found this big cool looking rock, I took the rock back home and when I washed it off I discovered that half the rock was a fossilized sand dollar. Did some research and found out my house was beachfront property millions of years ago. Coolest thing ive ever found.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2022)

@Baron Tredegar what exactly is a deans list? I've never heard of it.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 29, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> @Baron Tredegar what exactly is a deans list? I've never heard of it.







__





						Dean's list - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, congratulations!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2022)

Bought a hamburger for once. Been a while since I got one. o3o


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 29, 2022)

This didn't happen today, but it did yesterday.

There is a skatepark I discovered recently in a neighboring town that I started visiting. This particular time there was a festival going on. Lots of families with their kids, cooking, music etc.

Met another skater, he said it was a local gathering. After a good time of skating, he introduced me to his family at the party, who served me some food out of kindness. I was super hungry, so this was lovely.

We talked a bit and parted ways. This was the first person I met at this new park, and it was pretty cool.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 31, 2022)

Went to Six Flags yesterday and had a lot of fun!


----------



## Foxridley (May 31, 2022)

Technically today, since it was after midnight, I saw what was probably the brightest meteor I've ever seen. A ball of blue light, brighter than Venus, with a trail of orange sparks.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 31, 2022)

I sat on my couch and relaxed


----------



## Xitheon (May 31, 2022)

I finally got the Neighborhood Watch achievement in Half-life 2: Episode 2.









						Steam Community :: Guide :: Neighborhood Watch achievement guide
					

it will tell you how to defeat those striders which would blow up the building and when...




					steamcommunity.com


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 1, 2022)

Saw my neice and sis today.

Niece really loves the toy unicorn that I won at my trip to Six Flags.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 1, 2022)

my cats don't dance theater poster came to the door today,the new pokemon trailer dropped and my lillymon is due to evolve super soon.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 1, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Saw my neice and sis today.
> 
> Niece really loves the toy unicorn that I won at my trip to Six Flags.



That's very cute and you're a lovely aunt.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 1, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> That's very cute and you're a lovely aunt.


Awwwe thanks!


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 2, 2022)

I went swimming in the sea with my mother. I'm freezing and my teeth are still chattering but damn I FEEL ALIVE. My mother is like 76 and she's so tough. She does this all the time. It was awesome to bond with her like this. 

(I got a bit giddy and yelled "SHARK!!" a few times. I'm such a hell raiser.)


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 2, 2022)

I said dattebayo more times today then I ever have

DATTEBAYO


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 2, 2022)

Had Wendy's for lunch


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 2, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Had Wendy's for lunch


You ever realize your eating food with a girl that has no soul on the packaging?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 2, 2022)

A friend hit me up for some Halo Infinite.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jun 6, 2022)

I discovered this best boi


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 6, 2022)

Bought a cute bathing suit


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Foxridley (Jun 11, 2022)

I drunkenly made some improvised dip involving sour cream and caraway seeds, and it tasted good.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 13, 2022)

People have been real nice lately


----------



## Mike Lobo (Jun 15, 2022)

today I made enough money to pay for my car insurance so now i have no other bills for the month!

i got thrown out of my apartment this past weekend and had no money so this feels really good


----------



## SirRob (Jun 15, 2022)

Mike Lobo said:


> today I made enough money to pay for my car insurance so now i have no other bills for the month!
> 
> i got thrown out of my apartment this past weekend and had no money so this feels really good


I wish you luck with getting some more stability and steady income. Sounds rough, but glad you can see the bright side of things. A positive outlook is a good step towards meeting your goals.


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 16, 2022)

My floof child (one of my cats) is extra cuddly this morning. I just came back from a road trip, and it’s nice to know I was missed.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 19, 2022)

I found a deer with one antler. 











In general I saw a lot of beautiful things today.


----------



## Kara Kusa (Jun 19, 2022)

I brought in a stray cat a couple weeks ago.

Last night she had kittens. Or... early this morning, rather. whatever. point is: KITTENS!!!!!!! :3


----------



## StarJump (Jun 20, 2022)

well i was expecting my packadge of my nvme drive to arrive on tuesday but it arrived early today and now my new gaming pc is now complete ! XD


----------



## Mike Lobo (Jun 21, 2022)

I'm taking a day off today after working the last six. Just gonna play video games and listen to audio books all day.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 5, 2022)

I played Team Fortress 2 with some really nice people. There was some jerk on the server saying bigoted things about trans and gay people, and everyone else was really mature about it and the jerk was banned and reported. Everyone felt happier and it was a nice moment.

It's nice to know that there are decent people in the TF2 community.


----------



## Baud (Jul 9, 2022)

My mother was diagnosed with breast cancer one week ago, she just went to an oncologist for a more thorough visit to understand what could be done and it seems like it's really small and has formed very recently, basically it can be extracted easily and with one month of therapy and some pills she should be able to heal. A much better situation than we expected.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jul 9, 2022)

I got a free brand new Roku tv yesterday.

My copy of the gamecube version of Animal Crossing came in today. Made a new town and I've already paid off the first part of my ingame mortgage.  right now my favorite villager in town is Eloise, because she is a sweetheart.

Also the 1pm music in that game made my entire day.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 9, 2022)

I played this song out loud on a train station and a bunch of teenage boys started dancing. It was awesome I think I turned them gay.


----------



## Foxridley (Jul 16, 2022)

I went to a gem and mineral show and got a tektite and a rock with a mantle xenolith.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 16, 2022)

I ate a pickle.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I ate a pickle.


----------



## Shyy (Jul 16, 2022)

Finally figured out why my Xterra was having trouble staying running at highway speed. *happy noises* was a simple $7 part that was causing the trouble.


----------



## Mambi (Jul 17, 2022)

Finished my awesome vacation by attending an awesome Halifax Pride Parade in full ears/tail!!! Woohoo!!!

(video not from me, I was watching from a higher vantage point earlier in the march...)


----------



## BadRoy (Jul 21, 2022)

I happened to notice my car was parked in the wrong place which avoided a 50$ ticket I would have gotten tomorrow.


----------



## Shyy (Jul 22, 2022)

Nice save!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jul 25, 2022)

Got new glasses. They don't cause headaches at all, unlike my old pair.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 30, 2022)

Recently I've been swimming in the sea almost every day (thanks to global warming we're having a heatwave.)

Today it was cloudy and cool but there was a warm southerly breeze which was nice. I watched my dog play with a friendly Cane Corso on the beach as I did my swimming. All around me terns were fishing. I saw one dive into the water and emerge holding a bright silver fish in its beak. Further out an industrial ship was prospecting for oil.

It was beautiful. Swimming in the choppy water under the leaden sky.

I did a wee.

Perfect day.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 30, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Recently I've been swimming in the sea almost every day (thanks to global warming we're having a heatwave.)
> 
> Today it was cloudy and cool but there was a warm southerly breeze which was nice. I watched my dog play with a friendly Cane Corso on the beach as I did my swimming. All around me terns were fishing. I saw one dive into the water and emerge holding a bright silver fish in its beak. Further out an industrial ship was prospecting for oil.
> 
> It was beautiful. Swimming in the choppy water under the leaden sky.


That's lovely, thank you for sharin--


Xitheon said:


> I did a wee.
> 
> Perfect day.


Okay.


----------



## Shyy (Jul 30, 2022)

Good friend of mine gave me a 1971 Jeep CJ5, if I will just come get it. Runs, drives, pretty solid. The catch- I have to go almost 600 miles to get it. 
ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Lobo (Aug 3, 2022)

I finally got a shirt I ordered a few weeks ago. It's the same as my icon/avatar but on a t-shirt. I love it.

Here's a pic (not of me though)


----------



## Shyy (Aug 3, 2022)

Family and I are going out for dinner tonight, before the daughter and I take off on a road trip to start bringing home 2-3 old, vintage Jeeps.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 3, 2022)

Not from today, but a couple of weeks ago I got called a sweetheart.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 3, 2022)

My girlfriend tested negative for COVID. 

Also, my boss inexplicably sent an Edible Arrangement for me, but it tastes better than I thought it would.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 3, 2022)

I replaced the springs in both magazines for my Mauser HSc, hopefully correcting a feeding issue I had been having.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 4, 2022)

A bug flew into my room through the air conditioner vent a few minutes ago. Which I wouldn’t normally be thrilled about but it motivated me to get up and take it outside, which is the one accomplishment I can say I did today, so thank you


----------



## SirRob (Aug 4, 2022)

SirRob said:


> A bug flew into my room through the air conditioner vent a few minutes ago. Which I wouldn’t normally be thrilled about but it motivated me to get up and take it outside, which is the one accomplishment I can say I did today, so thank you


An update to this: I woke up at around 5am to the sound of the same kind of beetle flying around in my room and it ruined my sleep and now I’ll be tired all day, which combined with the current heatwave and having to drive, makes for a cocktail of suckage

I also took it outside, it better not have been the same one. Sadly my eyes aren’t trained enough to identify individual beetles of the same species, so they’re lucky I have no way of knowing…


----------



## Rimna (Aug 5, 2022)

I bought a couple of new guitar picks - thicker gauge ones, and they feel better than I expected


----------



## Shyy (Aug 5, 2022)

Well, got my new to me 1971 vintage CJ5 dug out of the weeds at a friend's house and it's sitting on the tow dolly, now. Tomorrow morning, we head back home with my new toy.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 7, 2022)

Lunch with dad.


----------



## Shyy (Aug 7, 2022)

Woke up on my own, no alarm clock for once.


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 10, 2022)

An agency I've been dreaming to work with for years opened vacancies and has accepted me to their pool of translators, and they have been very responsive, and they provided very nice training material, and they don't need me to generate invoices because the process is automated, and I can work as much as I want, and they have fair rates for Machine Translation Post-Editing, etc.




P.s. I'm still very nervous because anything can happen, still. Hopefully my excitement doesn't make me blind over consequences and stuff


----------



## Mambi (Aug 13, 2022)

Friday was spent high on top of Mount Douglas Bald Trail mountain AND then exploring all 4 levels of the Welsford Falls in full ears and tail! Awesome day, had to share...


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 13, 2022)

@Mambi you are very fortunate to have access to such wild spaces.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 15, 2022)

I made the most delicious steak for dinner. It was so big that i only cooked half. Cooking the other half tomorrow. Soooo goood *drools*


----------



## Shyy (Aug 15, 2022)

Got plans made to go to MephitFurMeet in a couple of weeks. Freaking stoked!!!
*sewing machine is going full tilt* currently working on last couple of fursuit pieces, so, can go to my 1st major furcon in style...


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Aug 16, 2022)

it was yesterday but

confessed to my crush and get together w/ him
now in a happe polymarous relationship with them and my gf
lot more stable and less t0x!c then my past ones


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 17, 2022)

Someone messaged me without prompting.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 20, 2022)

I prayed for this: my mother is finally able to get her knee surgery after years of pain.


----------



## Foxridley (Aug 21, 2022)

Got my first decent  pic of lightning in years.


----------



## chimeratrough (Aug 21, 2022)

I chose my fursona! Took me years to figure it out lol, about 8 I think


----------



## Mambi (Aug 21, 2022)

Met a new furry randomly on a walk today in a group! Really nice guy, showed great looking pics of his suit and he liked my pics too, and we ended to chatting for hours. Hope to meet up again sometime! I almost never meet IRL furries around here and when he asked about my fangs it was all fate from there! <lol> Awesome luck.


----------



## Shyy (Aug 21, 2022)

Just had a "furpile" of local furs. We swapped tips, tricks and thoughts on each others projects. Was a good 3 hours, easy.


----------



## Hollowsong (Aug 24, 2022)

Riddle Rosehearts gave me some of Trey Clover's waffles... Sharing a house with a system is actually really cool.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 14, 2022)

I found a "Susan B. Anthony" dollar coin this morning!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 16, 2022)

I went rock climbing in the Adirondacks today.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 16, 2022)

Saw that YouTube is starting to get uploads from Mephit Fur Meet for this year! Hoping for some good videos to post.


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Sep 17, 2022)

my bf existed


----------



## Shyy (Sep 17, 2022)

Got more work finished on my hotrod pickup truck, worked out a deal to buy back another truck from a family member that didn't want it anymore.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 17, 2022)

For the first time in my life I just ate goulash that actually tasted good.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 17, 2022)

With the combo of Lactaid pills and fiber gummies, let's just say I feel a lot better.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 18, 2022)

Tonight I've made the best meatloaf, better than any other meatloafs I've made in the past.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 18, 2022)

Good to hear! Cooking from scratch is an oft overlooked skill, these days.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 19, 2022)

I went for a 10 kilometre walk around the coast and I feel like a gigachad.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 19, 2022)

I think tonight's menu is tacos. Mmmm yummmmmm


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 21, 2022)

Got a super-short haircut at a Kurdish place.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 27, 2022)

I've decided to do a 2 month fast.

I am going to fast all "fast foods" and carbonated, sugary drinks.


----------



## Mambi (Sep 27, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I've decided to do a 2 month fast.
> 
> I am going to fast all "fast foods" and carbonated, sugary drinks.



Good for you. I think you'll be surprised how much better you'll feel after your body cleans out a little. Good luck!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 27, 2022)

My old crock pot is gone, so I am being given a brand new one~

Making a roast this weekend for sure


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 27, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> My old crock pot is gone, so I am being given a brand new one~
> 
> Making a roast this weekend for sure


Specifically I hope I will roast a turkey breast


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 28, 2022)

I finished a big gift art piece (4 characters) for my bff's birthday this Saturday. It could technically be 4 pieces in one!

It's also not the only one I've made for this year.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 28, 2022)

No turkey breast, but I got two really nice cornish game hems!


----------



## Bluefangcat (Sep 28, 2022)

Gushousekai195 said:


> I finished a big gift art piece (4 characters) for my bff's birthday this Saturday. It could technically be 4 pieces in one!
> 
> It's also not the only one I've made for this year.


Ooooh wow, great job! That must have taken a while, I bet your bff will love them! 



beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> No turkey breast, but I got two really nice cornish game hems!


Those sound lovely! And very seasonal ^^


I got a new desk and took a hike! The woodlands are positively bustling with life and activity this time of year, its wonderful to be out in. And Ive been needing the desk for a while, so I'm very excited about that!


----------



## Shyy (Sep 29, 2022)

Finally got all the pieces to put my mate's car back on the road, got pre-reg for next year's Mephit Fur Meet taken care of and have lost abit more weight.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 29, 2022)

Made a great spaghetti dinner to fuel up for my hike tomorrow


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 30, 2022)

Took a hike up Clark Mt. in the Adirondacks.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 2, 2022)

Good time of year for that- beautiful, wasn't it?
I managed to spend less than a grand on stuff at the wrecking yards and still wandered off with a good haul for my 19 vehicles.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 7, 2022)

Made this for tonight's dinner.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 8, 2022)

Chicken with OJ... interesting


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 8, 2022)

Shyy said:


> Chicken with OJ... interesting


Is all i had besides water lol


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 9, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> With the combo of Lactaid pills and fiber gummies, let's just say I feel a lot better.


So, tangentially, this is something I noticed arriving in the USA. 
In the UK lactose intolerance is pretty rare, but when I came here the non-dairy creamers and milks are more prominently displayed in the shops than the dairy.


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Oct 9, 2022)

Spoiler



I went another day without drinking!


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> So, tangentially, this is something I noticed arriving in the USA.
> In the UK lactose intolerance is pretty rare, but when I came here the non-dairy creamers and milks are more prominently displayed in the shops than the dairy.



On that subject I found a map which explains it:


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 12, 2022)

It was on Monday, but I saw two cats ♡


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 12, 2022)

I just had cold Little Ceasars pizza, and I had forgotten how good it is.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 13, 2022)

Woke up


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 14, 2022)

Went on a hike near Osgood pond today.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 14, 2022)

Took a visit to the convenience store for stuff, holding my half-drank drink. Got cashed along, and got an 'additional' drink before I left!

It's a fair thing, but I feel like I've 'earned' it. Who knows my 'extra' drink not in plan would aid me some moment of unplanned sweetness? Plus, it saved my effort to get there again for later UwU


----------



## Shyy (Oct 15, 2022)

Not today, but last night- had some Yakimondu with dinner. Wife <can> make Korean dishes, after all...


----------



## pippi (Oct 16, 2022)

I got splatoon 3 AND i got new betta fish.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 16, 2022)

As bad as today was I didn't fall off the wagon and am still another day sober


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 17, 2022)

Going apple picking today, and making a pie out of what I get.


----------



## WhiteFur (Oct 17, 2022)

Got my math test results back, the grade wasn’t as bad as I thought it would be considering the fact that I didn’t study for it


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 17, 2022)

My migraine is gone, AND I have leftover Chinese takeout


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 17, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> As bad as today was I didn't fall off the wagon and am still another day sober


Proud of you, man!!!


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 17, 2022)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> Proud of you, man!!!


Thanks    In other news I got Emailed today my Character reference sheet is going to be done this week, then hopefully ( I hope ) it comes with an avi so I can get rid of the big R..lol


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 17, 2022)

First full day at my new job.


----------



## Foxridley (Oct 19, 2022)

The picture I took was shown in the local news.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 19, 2022)

Went to the beach today and got fresh air.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Oct 19, 2022)

Someone told me that they love me.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 20, 2022)

I got to pet a sweet doggo during my art group today!


----------



## WhiteFur (Oct 20, 2022)

Went to a drummer coaching session, where I met a couple of my friends and where I also learned a couple tips and tricks of the craft


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 21, 2022)

I went on my weekly hike, this week was Cooperas Pond.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 22, 2022)

I am 1 week into this job and I think I have picked up the necessary skills I will need to do it well; I already had training in many of them so I just needed some time to remember. The time I spent contributing to projects remotely during the pandemic was useful, because it meant I didn't lose these skills.
I have already found some problems with the dataset I am working with, which need to be navigated carefully. An undergraduate student was being given course credits to go through that dataset, and had not realised that data quality issued existed, so I suppose I am definitely needed here in the department and that I am assisting in at least one person's development and education. I am looking forward to increasing the speed at which I process the dataset, so that I can progress towards actually doing _fun _things with it. 

The location I live in in the US is beautiful. There were 3 white-tailed deer outside my apartment when I came back from my morning run yesterday. There are turkey vultures and stunning landscapes. I pass through a wood, sheep and horse pasture on my walk into work every morning, so it is a very spiritually uplifting place to be. 

Very few of the digital systems that are meant to facilitate my daily life are working though. Almost all of them refuse to recognise who I am and require laborious phone calls to unlock. My payday still hasn't come yet, so I still don't really feel 'secure'.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 24, 2022)

Well, made a call earlier today and set up a meeting to be looking at an apartment next Monday after work. Yes it's finally happening and moving into that territory. Now that I have the cash for it it's time to start looking for my own place to live in. Chances are I won't buy the apartment, but we'll see. Would prefer to get some experience first on this front.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Oct 24, 2022)

A cat that has been coming by for the last couple of days let me pet them and purred when I did so.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 28, 2022)

I went hiking and roasted smores at the New Land Trust in Saranac, NY


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 28, 2022)

Oh yeah and we went Geocaching there too. I found the first one myself.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 30, 2022)

The crystals I ordered arrived


----------



## Pomorek (Oct 30, 2022)

It turned out that limonene-based cleaner for heatsinks can also successfully unstuck malfunctioning switches of a mechanical keyboard. Plus the whole thing smells like lemon cake now!


----------



## Foxridley (Oct 30, 2022)

I found my hand lens, which I had been looking for, under some clothes.


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 2, 2022)

I gave a talk at a science conference.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 3, 2022)

I can finally play the very first Mario Party on my Switch


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 4, 2022)

This dropped, commissioned by yours truly!





https://www.furaffinity.net/view/49679456/


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Nov 4, 2022)

Gushousekai195 said:


> This dropped, commissioned by yours truly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely ^ ^


----------



## WhiteFur (Nov 4, 2022)

Watching the Overwatch League Finals rn with family. It’s pretty fun and intense! Go Dallas Fuel!!


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 5, 2022)

WhiteFur said:


> Watching the Overwatch League Finals rn with family. It’s pretty fun and intense! Go Dallas Fuel!!


Family? You mean mom and dad?


----------



## WhiteFur (Nov 5, 2022)

Gushousekai195 said:


> Family? You mean mom and dad?


Yep: mom, dad, sister, and dog


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 5, 2022)

Finally got some sleep after almost 2 days of no sleep.


----------



## Antalese (Nov 5, 2022)

Was able to get the reference for my sona done today along with a new profile pic 








						Reference Sheet for My Sona (Art By Ashurrr) by Antalese
					

I finally have a Sona. So happy with the work Ashurrr did.. . Beautiful Art done by ashurrr~




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 7, 2022)

Dinner tonight is my favorite; spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 7, 2022)

I went back to work today


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 7, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> Dinner tonight is my favorite; spaghetti and meatballs


Update: it wasn't very good tbh


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 10, 2022)

Well, I got in touch with DA and I regained access to my old account. I'm not entirely sure what to do with it, though, since I've been using a newer account and this was  my first time logging into the old one in 12 years.

Also, I roasted some pumpkin seeds and they're delicious.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 11, 2022)

A person I've been working with all week asked me out, wasn't expecting it lol


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 12, 2022)

I confessed to my dad my sexuality _(And that I'm in the furry fandom)_. And he accepted me with full arms. Damn, I have the best father in the world.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 12, 2022)

I live in a place where I have to buy my own food and I have to hide some stuff otherwise other people eat it, I was looking in a container today and found a bag of doritos a thing of soft baked chocolate chip cookies, and some chocolate donuts. I forgot I bought them like 2 weeks ago at the store because I've been working so much.. score * munch munch* LOL


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 18, 2022)

I got a free Dunkin coffee~


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

I beat Dying Light on nightmare difficulty after months of trying!


----------



## NilsTeutschLW97 (Nov 18, 2022)

I finally put myself together to draw again.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 18, 2022)

Leftovers still taste delicious


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> Leftovers still taste delicious


Ya! Yummy leftovers are the best!


----------



## Raever (Nov 18, 2022)

I got tacos for lunch. 
Oh, also I got a new job. 
Two for one!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

Raever said:


> I got tacos for lunch.
> Oh, also I got a new job.
> Two for one!


Congrats!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 18, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Ya! Yummy leftovers are the best!


Roasted chicken and veggies; my specialty


----------



## Baud (Nov 19, 2022)

It happened yesterday not today, but still, I got my dream job.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 19, 2022)

Baud said:


> It happened yesterday not today, but still, I got my dream job.


That's great!


----------



## herness (Nov 21, 2022)

I got promoted today, as i introduced my boss some new text services for business , which he loved.
From the next months i am going to have my own office and if i prove myself on that position, a personal assistant in the nearest future.
Going to deliver the big news to my family today during the dinner and can't stop smiling when think about it.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 21, 2022)

I finally beat the Bozak Horde in Dying Light! It took me so long!


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 25, 2022)

I NOW HAVE A STRADIVARI VIOLIN
It's a virtual instrument. What, you really thought I had the money to buy an actual Stradivari violin? Nope~


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 25, 2022)

Happened two days ago, but couldn't find the thread. I beat Hellraid on nightmare mode, which is once again dying light. Go figure, right?I

My last goal will be to get to max legend level, which is still going on! Wish me luck!


----------



## redhusky (Dec 1, 2022)

My brother treated me to breakfast today! :3


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 4, 2022)

Was able to get decent wrapping paper for my niece's Christmas presents. Also I am STILL the only resident at the group home that I live in who isn't covid positive!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 7, 2022)

Made homemade Christmas cards today and sent them to family.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 8, 2022)

I just found out that the tv show from my childhood "That's So Raven" is on Disney+


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

I got my Patreon set up


----------



## WhiteFur (Dec 8, 2022)

Today is the first day of winter break ^w^


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

WhiteFur said:


> Today is the first day of winter break ^w^


YAYA


----------



## Tetrachroma (Dec 8, 2022)

My family put up the Christmas tree today. We didn't decorate it, but that always marks the start of those good holiday vibes. I also cleared out a bit more of my dark, dirty basement where my computer is and can now consider my little corner of the house to be something akin to "cozy"


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 9, 2022)

I didn't sleep last night... so I wrote some poetry


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> I didn't sleep last night... so I wrote some poetry


At least you were able to do something!


----------



## Woozle (Dec 9, 2022)

I am at the pub with my cat and my dad.

It's nice and Christmassy.

This song is playing:


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 9, 2022)

I got to go on a hike, even though I got injured. We had spaghetti and meatballs for dinner today too.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 9, 2022)

Woozle said:


> I am at the pub with my cat and my dad.
> 
> It's nice and Christmassy.
> 
> This song is playing:



you can take your cat to the pub?!?!?!? 
Thats awesome~


----------



## Deleted member 162523 (Dec 9, 2022)

I finally got to use the block button, and I know it really got to them as they had either other people or alt accounts asking me to unblock them, I felt incredibly smug afterwards.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 10, 2022)

I killed Bozak in Dying Light. It felt good to kill that terrorist of the apocalypse


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 10, 2022)

I saw the biggest woodpecker ever.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 10, 2022)

I had french toast w/ syrup, sausage, eggs, raspberries, and honeydew for dinner.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 10, 2022)

I finished the ACT


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 11, 2022)

Got pizza~


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 11, 2022)

I woke up this morning


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 11, 2022)

My knee is healing nice and quick.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 11, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> My knee is healing nice and quick.


yay


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 11, 2022)

I decided I'm going to pick up the guitar again, never really learned to play but have a guitar sitting collecting dust, although it's an electric without any amp.. lol


----------



## redhusky (Dec 11, 2022)

I barley missed stepping in some dog poop while making my coffee this morning.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 11, 2022)

I just got the Last Wish Revolver in Dying Light! Woo hoo!


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 11, 2022)

I'm an old poster who was mostly on these forums from 2011-2012.

In the process of recovering this account, I stumbled onto an ancient photobucket account with some photos of old pets that I had thought were lost of forever. I have seriously been searching for one of the photos for _years_. It's was low res version but I'm still so happy. I ran it through an image enlarger and it came out good enough for me. Link if curious. (After enlarger.)


----------



## WhiteFur (Dec 11, 2022)

Flew on Southwest Airlines for the first time! Excellent airline ^w^


----------



## herness (Dec 13, 2022)

I lost and found my wallet. I spent couple of hours reading mission lane reviews here and at the end i didn't need even to block my cards.
It is very easy to make yourself happy - just hide a very valuable thing, forget about it and you will be full of joy when you finally find it.
Very simple recipe.


----------



## Deleted member 162523 (Dec 13, 2022)

I found, then lost someone's wallet.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 13, 2022)

I've got two wallets! :3


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 13, 2022)

My knee feels 95% better.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 13, 2022)

I woke up being yelled at.... but now Im listening to rap so IDC


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 13, 2022)

Had Chinese takeout for dinner.

Also lost 7 lbs in about 2 weeks, just from switching from half & half to skim milk. Also from eating less


----------



## Rimna (Dec 22, 2022)

This morning when I was out for a walk, there was a street pupper looking for food in the park. I didn't have any food on me, nor was there a store nearby, but I sort of waved the puppy over and it came to play and get pets. I pet him and played with him for 5 minutes and started to get cold, but he didn't want me to go - he'd tap his paws on my legs and even jumped up to carefully nom my arm to pull me back to give him so more pets. I did of course. 

It made me happy.


----------



## WhiteFur (Dec 22, 2022)

It's snowing ^w^


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 24, 2022)

Got a late birthday/xmas gift from my daughter @Fcomega121 ~


Spoiler: best gift ever !











Thank you so much, sweetie <3


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 28, 2022)

A late Christmas gift from a dear friend.
Pokémon Violet


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 28, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> My knee feels 95% better.


99% better as of today

Although it does pop a lot


----------

